# Reggie Fils-Aimé on NX "For us it's not about the specs"



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2016)

Weaker then ps4 confirmed and has stupid and useless gimmicks


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jun 17, 2016)

All of what he has to say is only valid and true if games are actually made for the platform.
If the "experience" he promises is lackluster than it has neither great hardware, nor great games and thats a recipe for disaster.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

As I've said in another thread, that doesn't necessarily indicate anything. All this means is that Nintendo is not focusing on putting tech specs first, it's focusing on putting games first. This does not, however, mean that they will put out a console with sub-par specifications


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 17, 2016)

personally I prefer quality content over performance, Nintendo never gets to be the top in specs but the games are fun and enjoyable. I just hope this doesn't push away third party developers.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 17, 2016)

Welp, sounds like the NX will be the Wii U... U.
_Good Night Sweet Prince._


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe if they focused on a stronger console and produced less big hits themselves, more indie developers would want the stronger hardware.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jun 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Welp, sounds like the NX will be the Wii U... U.
> _Good Night Sweet Prince._


Impossible. Nothing could possibly be that much U.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 17, 2016)

"Reggie Fils-Aimé on NX "For us it's not about the specs"

Confirmed underpowered lol
Its all about that 720p ;O;


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 17, 2016)

I can't help it sorry.


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd always prefered to have a good game in my hand that a full hand plenty of stupid games UNFINISHED, with lots of DLC to end it.
And for the moment, Nintendo is the only one who provides me what i want.

Nintendo, go ahead!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Impossible. Nothing could possibly be that much U.


I can only say...


Spoiler







J/K sorry.

I totally see this "For us it's not about the specs" becoming some new Nintendo based meme... in a bad way.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2016)

Well it's kinda reassuring that Nintendo like to base their consoles around the content that arrives/will arrive onto it and such; that's understandable, but what about the developers and companies who desire to find/use a really powerful console to create even _greater_ content? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

For me, I feel there are both some clear, logical aspects, but also some illogical aspects...
But hey! It's mostly Nintendo's decision at the end of the day; what can I do...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Well it's kinda reassuring that Nintendo like to base their consoles around the content that arrives/will arrive onto it and such; that's understandable, but what about the developers and companies who desire to find/use a really powerful console to create even _greater_ content? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> For me, I feel there are both some clear, logical aspects, but also some illogical aspects...
> But hey! It's mostly Nintendo's decision at the end of the day; what can I do...


Says the guy who created an awesome 3D homebrew game for the Wii U using Unity, some scissors and a paperclip


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2016)

So what I am hearing is, another Nintendo system with no 3rd party support because it's going to be grossly inferior to the other systems.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 17, 2016)

Games are all that matters.

I'm still playing Zelda and the Wand of Gamelon on my old Phillips CD-i as we speak! Go Nintendo, replicate this timeless masterpiece!


----------



## cots (Jun 17, 2016)

He's betting the barn on solely Zelda and forgetting the entire "third party" effect creating unpowered hardware does. It's a stupid move as Nintendo should at least match the specs of the other consoles otherwise the NX is going to flop just like the WiiU did. Dumb, dumb dumb.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2016)

First party content can only carry you so far, as the Wii U proved. All Nintendo has to do is to make a console on par with the current competitors, so that third party companies can release games across the big 3 platforms easily. From there on out, Nintendo just has to focus on fixing it's online functions/friend system/etc and they would be golden. Ridiculous.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 17, 2016)

Uh oh, here we go again. Where have we all heard that before, lads?

In b4 minor hardware update!


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 17, 2016)

Will they ever learn. It sounds like they're making the same exact mistakes that caused the Wii U to flop. Disappointing to say the least


----------



## Temarile (Jun 17, 2016)

I really don't want another Wii U. I want something NEW. But for now, nintendo has been very very quiet about the NX..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Says the guy who created an awesome 3D homebrew game for the Wii U using Unity, some scissors and a paperclip


Even _*that*_ never had enough power to run my game at a decent frame-rate, to be honest! 
I just hope, deep down in the most joyful part of my heart, that Unity for NX will be a lot better than Unity for Wii U! 
And for that to happen (which I somehow doubt...) I would appreciate it if Nintendo at least gives the NX hardware the moderate boost of speed and reliability that it deserves!


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 17, 2016)

Chary said:


> First party content can only carry you so far, as the Wii U proved. All Nintendo has to do is to make a console on par with the current competitors, so that third party companies can release games across the big 3 platforms easily. From there on out, Nintendo just has to focus on fixing it's online functions/friend system/etc and they would be golden. Ridiculous.



Exactly. Of course it's always about the games, but many game developers will not want to make games for a console that might restrict their ability to create due to lower specs. 
So lower specs will lock out some devs from developing for the console when they might have done so otherwise.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 17, 2016)

I am curious, in this generation is xbox stronger than ps4?


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 17, 2016)

Alright enough is enough we need to have some one remove Nintendo from the public eye...for good. If all this company cares about is the game content and the user than they need to go out of business yesterday. 

Edite: Microsoft and Sony care about profit, hardware, users, and game content among other things.


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 17, 2016)

New super mario bros nx, mario party 11 and mario kart 9 confirmed


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Although, before we go comparing this to the Wii U, let's consider this:

The NX will have what the Wii U never did. Both first party and quality third party launch titles


----------



## TecXero (Jun 17, 2016)

Good specs doesn't mean it'll be friendly for third party developers. There's plenty of articles out there with information from third party devs that point out there's plenty of other problems that make it hard to develop for Nintendo consoles. They need to make it easy to develop for and have good support for third party devs. It shouldn't take them a week to respond to a dev's question or give out incomplete development tools.

As for a consumer like me who primarily plays on PC, I don't really care about the specs as no console will compare to my PC. If they want my attention, then they need to put out plenty of games I want to play and make the system so cheap I wouldn't mind throwing in that much money to play them. As long as the game plays well and smoothly with a decent look, then I'll be happy. Bayonetta 2 is still one of my favorite recent games.

EDIT: Though, I'd be even happier if they just developed their games for PC as well.


----------



## PedroPVJ (Jun 17, 2016)

What Reggie is trying to say is that they are ****ing it up again


Catastrophic said:


> Impossible. Nothing could possibly be that much U.


But it could have *further improvements to overall system stability
*


Olmectron said:


> Games are all that matters.



Yep! That's why I want top *3rd party games* in my Nintendo *game *console


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 17, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am curious, in this generation is xbox stronger than ps4?



As of E3 yes.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 17, 2016)

wiiu taught them nothing.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 17, 2016)

PedroPVJ said:


> Yep! That's why I want top *3rd party games* in my Nintendo *game *console


Didn't you read my second sentence in my post? I was being sarcastic.


----------



## PedroPVJ (Jun 17, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Didn't you read my second sentence in my post? I was being sarcastic.


I'm sorry, my friend. I've indeed manipulated what you said in order to give more emphasis to our point


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 17, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Good specs doesn't mean it'll be friendly for third party developers. There's plenty of articles out there with information from third party devs that point out there's plenty of other problems that make it hard to develop for Nintendo consoles. They need to make it easy to develop for and have good support for third party devs. It shouldn't take them a week to respond to a dev's question or give out incomplete development tools.



And I have read some of of those article, which makes me think if Nintendo does not change from the inside or at all than they need to "get the fuck off the road" so to speak.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 17, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> As of E3 yes.


I was talking about the current consoles


And where has it been confirmed Nintendo wont compete with the other consoles in terms with power.
reggie only stated that performance is not first priority, they could probably surprise us and might have the system almost as powerful as the other systems.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

> we’re focused on bringing our best entertainment to the Wii U


Nintendo, please stop kidding yourselves with that B.S.


----------



## trigao (Jun 17, 2016)

having a good 3d mario game, mario kart and a good zelda game.... its more than enough for me.....


----------



## jimmyleen (Jun 17, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I was talking about the current consoles
> 
> 
> And where has it been confirmed Nintendo wont compete with the other consoles in terms with power.
> reggie only stated that performance is not first priority, they could probably surprise us and might have the system almost as powerful as the other systems.



You are correct about the NX, it could very well be a surprise for everyone.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 17, 2016)

Looking forward to my mini-Cortex ARM box with gimmick controller. 
Bring on the first party games!!


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 17, 2016)

PedroPVJ said:


> I'm sorry, my friend. I've indeed manipulated what you said in order to give more emphasis to our point


Alright, I think I didn't really understand your sentence, sorry about that.

Anyway, I wish Nintendo was like Sony and Microsoft when it comes to marketing. "The Xbox One will be as powerful as high-end PCs", when obviously that statement is and will be false.  But if Nintendo said that, even when the actual console is under-powered, it would sell a lot better.


----------



## TheUnknownHunter (Jun 17, 2016)

R.I.P NX


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 17, 2016)

Nintendo better build a powerful console or else it's going to lack third party support. If anything, they should've learned from the mistakes they've made with the Wii U. However, Reggie's statement does not necessarily mean it's going to be a weak console.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 17, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> And I have read some of of those article, which makes me think if Nintendo does not change from the inside or at all than they need to "get the fuck off the road" so to speak.


I completely agree. I was just going against the idea that just putting out a console as or more powerful than their competition would make it do well or have good third party support.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 17, 2016)

you people are dumb don't you see this is a company offering you high quality entertainment not graphic based but overall experience base high quality instead of giving you the same games the other developers make, Nintendo is a company looking for something new, they are not interested in making repetitive fps that all the other developers make


----------



## DDTarZan (Jun 17, 2016)

Considering how awesome Zelda was at e3, TFW Reggie has to go and say _this bullshit right here._


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 17, 2016)

Personally, I'm just waiting for any sort of definitive information. With all the rumors we've had going around so far it wouldn't even be fair to call the NX a traditional "console", handheld or otherwise. I'm hoping the specs can at least keep up with the PS4. If not then it better be damn-friendly to develop for; in other words no cool, but underutilized GPGPU functions to compensate for a weak non-x86 CPU.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 17, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> you people are dumb don't you see this is a company offering you high quality entertainment not graphic based but overall experience base high quality instead of giving you the same games the other developers make, Nintendo is a company looking for something new, they are not interested in making repetitive fps that all the other developers make



Considering how shitty most Wii U games were, nothing high quality was provided except for SSB and now Zelda on E3.

What most people want is to just own one console instead of two or three just to play all games they want to play. If Nintendo is smart, they should build a powerful console along with good marketing and third party support, I would be all over it, but until then I'm going to stick with a console that actually has third party support.


----------



## YayIguess (Jun 17, 2016)

eh, if I want power I'd get a PC, which I have for that exact reason, I play Nintendo games because no one else makes games quite like they do


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 17, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> Considering how shitty most Wii U games were, nothing high quality was provided except for SSB and now Zelda on E3.
> 
> What most people want is to just own one console instead of two or three just to play all games they want to play. If Nintendo is smart, they should build a powerful console along with good marketing and third party support, I would be all over it, but until then I'm going to stick with a console that actually has third party support.


that's because you don't like the other games but guess what the millions who buy Mario kart 8, Mario 3d world, donkey kong tropical freeze just to mention a few do like them and since when have you seen ubisoft, Bethesda or ea making a 3d or 2d platformers or a puzzle game like Zelda or professor layto


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh no... Oooh no... Reggie, what are you doing, man? Why are you hurting the brand before the console's even out? Stop, please stop talking...


----------



## PedroPVJ (Jun 17, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> you people are dumb don't you see this is a company offering you high quality entertainment not graphic based but overall experience base high quality instead of giving you the same games the other developers make, Nintendo is a company looking for something new, they are not interested in making repetitive fps that all the other developers make


I see your point, but I think we actually like some of those repetitive fps now and then, and when a Nintendo console doesn't run these "front end" generic but funny games we are forced to buy another one. I didn't expected another secondary game console.


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 17, 2016)

Sort of disappointed.. I don't know if they're trying to "play safe" by making the console cheaper to produce or whatnot but this is the time when they should be taking bigger risks. From what he said, it does sound more like a Wii U upgrade than a completely new system, and I'm worried that it's going to lack the ability to play titles released on multiple platforms with a performance on par with its competitors (random example: black ops for the wii). 
I don't know about you guys, but if I'm buying a console, I want it to be all in one. I don't want to be forced into buying a new PC/console alongside the NX just so I could enjoy new titles running at the performance they were designed to run on.

Of course, none of this is confirmed yet, but I really don't want to see another Wii U (sorry Wii U enthusiasts). And who knows, maybe they blow me away with a completely innovative super fun way of experiencing video games without the need for fancy hardware.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 17, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> that's because you don't like the other games but guess what the millions who buy Mario kart 8, Mario 3d world, donkey kong tropical freeze just to mention a few do like them and since when have you seen ubisoft, Bethesda or ea making a 3d or 2d platformers or a puzzle game like Zelda or professor layto


Nothing really major changed regarding Mario Kart 8, it's basically a mix of Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 7 on 3DS with HD graphics. Mario 3D World is a disgrace compared to Super Mario Galaxy series. Donkey Kong, it's basically the Wii version of Donkey Kong with HD graphics. Professor Layton is not even on the Wi U, and I love the series and own a 3DS for some games it has. As for Ubisoft et al, these companies do make some decent games on PS and Xbox, which I'm sure many Nintendo fans would love to play on their Nintendo consoles instead of resorting to buy a second console just to play them.

I'm not hating on their games. I actually like Nintendo games since I've spent most of my childhood with Nintendo games, but recently they've been making some really weird decisions with their consoles and they insist that specs mean nothing, when specs could improve gameplay FPS, visuals and could attract third party support. I'm sure you wouldn't mind third party support along with first party Nintendo games.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 17, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> Nothing really major changed regarding Mario Kart 8, it's basically a mix of Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 7 on 3DS with HD graphics. Mario 3D World is a disgrace compared to Super Mario Galaxy series. Donkey Kong, it's basically the Wii version of Donkey Kong with HD graphics. Professor Layton is not even on the Wi U, and I love the series and own a 3DS for some games it has. As for Ubisoft et al, these companies do make some decent games on PS and Xbox, which I'm sure many Nintendo fans would love to play on their Nintendo consoles instead of resorting to buy a second console just to play them.
> 
> I'm not hating on their games. I actually like Nintendo games since I've spent most of my childhood with Nintendo games, but recently they've been making some really weird decisions with their consoles and they insist that specs mean nothing, when specs could improve gameplay FPS, visuals and could attract third party support. I'm sure you wouldn't mind third party support along with first party Nintendo games.


well then lets all tell Nintendo to make their own version of cod, assassin's creed and batman and lets tell them to go third party so they would finally do stuff that you want, because clearly people doesn't care about the different stuff Nintendo do


----------



## PedroPVJ (Jun 17, 2016)

Repetitive Mario games vs Repetitive FPS games

Why not *both*?


----------



## Mystic Shadow (Jun 17, 2016)

Hes got a point the vita has good specs but not as many good games.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 17, 2016)

i wanna bet he doesn't know a thing about the nx. because lets face it, why would he?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 17, 2016)

What I know is that not only have 3rd-parties asked the current president about features on the NX, but many have already given their support, including the "blurt-out" by Square-Enix. I honestly think with Reggie smirking through that question, he knows what the NX is capable of, but he's not at liberty to divulge that. Plus, this specs-war that Sony and MS are going is not something Nintendo normally does. Unless I'm mistaken, the only time where Nintendo went forward with a "look at these specs!" approach was with the N64. Not even the GC got that.

Nintendo has been, and will continue to be tight-lipped about the NX until they are ready.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 17, 2016)

I smell a rat about Reggie. He can be clever and cover up. I won't believe him until the reveal is coming out this fall for more information. NX is coming next year. Ignored him. He is dishonest with us.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 17, 2016)

The wiiu was designed by people that didn't even understand a lick of how networks like the PSN, Xbox live or even steam works.

Who hired those nitwits again?!? I wanted smash4K.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> The wiiu was designed by people that didn't even understand a lick of how networks like the PSN, Xbox live or even steam works.
> 
> Who hired those nitwits again?!? I wanted smash4K.


Do you own a gaming PC


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Do you own a gaming PC


Well, that goes without saying. But, what does that have anything to do with it? We're talking about the upcoming nintendo system, that's with this announcement going to bomb again because the Japanese board of directors apparently don't understand how to make money.


----------



## orcid (Jun 17, 2016)

I understand that he said that they don't want to conpete withe the specs of the new consoles (scorpio and neo). I don`t expect the Nx less powerful than xbox one and ps4.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 17, 2016)

How boring. Sounds very preachy; we know it's just a euphemism for it being an underpowered piece of **** that will sell like hotcakes to parents wanting to dish out cheap money to get a console for their kids. It'll have a good Mario game or two, a good Zelda game, a Zelda remake, promises of 3rd party support, with lots of cancellations when other developers actually try accommodating to its outlandish specs.

I love Nintendo but their home console game has taken a hit. At this point I would be OK with them deciding to take a handheld-only approach and release their console games on their competitors' systems.

Also, because I rarely get the opportunity to use this hilarious vid:


Spoiler


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 17, 2016)

what sells 3ds is smash, Mario kart, monster hunter, Zelda, kingdom hearts, donkey kong, mega man, street fighter, splinter cell, metal gear solid, all those games packed in one console sell the console, Nintendo first should only release a handheld and they should release higher quality games for them and they would sell a lot


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Well, that goes without saying.


Is it capable of rendering in 4K? (Don't worry there's a point to this)


----------



## guisadop (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, it seems lightning DOES strike the same place twice...


----------



## Prans (Jun 17, 2016)

Nintendo going yolo


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2016)

*D *is for Donkey Kong
*O* is for Omega ruby
*O* is for Oshawott
*M* is for Mario


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 17, 2016)

*sighs*
No matter. I'm not interested in the PS4 Neo, and Phil Spencer is just as bad when asked about Project Scorpio. Since Scorpio seems to be the Xbox 1.5, I'm not interested in it (as I already own an Xbox One).

I'm telling ya man, all 3 companies are fucking up. Mid-gen upgrade? Nintendo not being patient?

I'm still going to buy an NX for exclusives and (hopefully) hacks. I think Nintendo completely lost 3rd party support. Nintendo will forever make secondary consoles now.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is it capable of rendering in 4K? (Don't worry there's a point to this)


Very much so. If you'd seen my posts on the PC threads here.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 17, 2016)

Also, what's stopping them from doing both a powerful console AND good games? I mean, I'd DEFINITELY buy a Wii U if I could play all games of the generation in it, too. Since I can't, oh well... Nintendo games aren't that attractive to me anymore to justify buying a Wii U just to play them (no console's exclusive games are, honestly).


----------



## catlover007 (Jun 17, 2016)

this doesn't have to mean that NX will be underpowered, look how this new Xbox Thing gets promoted: "Hey this thing is super powerful, much more powerful than PS4 Neo. Thats the reason why this console is the best console off all times(except for the next Xboxes which are better)". 
I think what he meant is that they want to present the NX with the games which come for it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Very much so. If you'd seen my posts on the PC threads here.


Cool. How much did it cost?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Don't worry, the NX will be based on a double GTX1080 SLI setup, but they also decided to use a third GTX1080 as the main CPU because NVidia gave them a discount, so it will be somewhat difficult to develop for. But the power is there.

Source: Reggie Fils-Aimé is my nephew.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Cool. How much did it cost?


Quite a bit. In part due to factory overclocked 980ti.

But AMD is already making the CPUs and GPUs for all three console makers, and they're already preaching about how awesome their new Polaris and Vega GPUs are, combined with Zen based CPUs that they're promising the moon for. All at considerably less.


----------



## Shining Greninja (Jun 17, 2016)

Why can't nintendo get it through their heads!  If you want good content, then have BETTER SPECS


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 17, 2016)

We need to accept the fact his body has never been ready


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't worry, the NX will be based on a double GTX1080 SLI setup, but they also decided to use a third GTX1080 as the main CPU because NVidia gave them a discount, so it will be somewhat difficult to develop for. But the power is there.
> 
> Source: Reggie Fils-Aimé is my nephew.


Aka PS3


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Quite a bit. In part due to factory overclocked 980ti.
> 
> But AMD is already making the CPUs and GPUs for all three console makers, and they're already preaching about how awesome their new Polaris and Vega GPUs are, combined with Zen based CPUs that they're promising the moon for. All at considerably less.


I understand. I don't think that this next generation of consoles is ready for 4k gaming at <$400 yet (Nintendo likes to stick to this price point because, let's face it, a cheap console with good games is a pretty insta-buy, at least for people like me). I could, on the other hand, see a console that will readily handle 1080p 60FPS and a MASSIVE amount of polygons coming in the next generation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shining Greninja said:


> Why can't nintendo get it through their heads!  If you want good content, then have BETTER SPECS


That's what I think he's saying, if you read my comment on the first page


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 17, 2016)

Rizzorules said:


> We need to accept the fact his body has never been ready


Reggie's body is infinitely more ready than satoru iwata's ever was.

Reggie made the Wii relevant here. Save for titles like no more heroes and madworld, it wouldn't have made a dent here for anyone if they saw what finally would come out.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 17, 2016)

RIP 3rd party support.


----------



## Ericzander (Jun 17, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am curious, in this generation is the xbox stronger than ps4?


No. The current Xbox One is not as powerful as the current ps4. We dunno if the Xbox One S will be stronger or weaker than the ps4k yet.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 17, 2016)

PS2, called, they want their graphics back.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jun 17, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Impossible. Nothing could possibly be that much U.



W


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

this is why i never gave this info it's own thread when i posted it


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok, I'm all about content, too.  But can that content actually be good this time?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nintendo simply doesn't get the fact that most of the mainstream audience (which Nintendo is focusing at) wants good looking games. They only talk about "Graphics" even though they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jun 17, 2016)

IMO, Nintendo should've included VR as the NX's main gimmick. Even if you don't like VR, you have to admit that a lot of people are hyped about it. Now imagine a console
with VR support straight out of the box. That shit would sell like crazy, especially by people who never tried out VR before.

Nintendo said that they didn't want to use VR until it's mainstream, but they used motion controllers with the Wii when it wasn't mainstream yet, and it sold really good!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Nintendo simply doesn't get the fact that most of the mainstream audience (which Nintendo is focusing at) wants good looking games. They only talk about "Graphics" even though they don't know what they're talking about.


Are the games on the Wii U not good looking?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are the games on the Wii U not good looking?


What games?


----------



## Xuman (Jun 17, 2016)

So far i have every sony and nintendo console, and almost all the microsoft consoles (need an xbox one. Considering trading a hacked ps3 for one) and i can definitely say that nintendo consoles have always been my favorite. If i really cared for specs ill play pc. If i want the next shooter or story game ill play xbox or playstation. But if i want to have fun with friends or play the games that respond to my childhood, or just plain have fun, then its nintendo all the way. 

Honestly ask yourself, if you care about specs, why would you play on a console?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> What games?


Mario Kart 8, Super Mario 3D World, FAST Racing NEO, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, etc...


----------



## XDel (Jun 17, 2016)

What ever happened that that ginger that used to run Nintendo of America and who had his own shitty comic? I miss that guy.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Mario Kart 8, Super Mario 3D World, FAST Racing NEO, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, etc...


Oh, well... if I have to think about the whole catalog sure there are some good looking games in there. /s


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> you people are dumb don't you see this is a company offering you high quality entertainment not graphic based but overall experience base high quality instead of giving you the same games the other developers make, Nintendo is a company looking for something new, they are not interested in making repetitive fps that all the other developers make


If graphics and power doesn't matter then Nintendo could have kept on using the Wii rather than releasing a new (commercial failure) console that is the Wii U right now.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are the games on the Wii U not good looking?


They look amazing, but they all just say "Ps4 has better graphics, The game is cooler and looks better than mario games etc." Trust me, everyone in my class is like this


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are the games on the Wii U not good looking?


Why no, no they're not.... Nintendo are one of the best in the business at getting the most out of a piece of hardware: if they'd have made Mario Kart 8 for the PS4, well I rest my case...

He mentions the number of tflops, which is probably in reaction to MS's Scorpio announcement, therefore it's safe to assume the NX won't be trading blows with that machine (or the PS Neo), however it might still be able to compete with the current PS4/XO, which is what I'm expecting anyway, and since games have to stay backwardly compatible with vanilla PS4/XO this might not be that big of a deal anyway.

IF the NX is less powerful than the Xbox One though, then my God there's no hope for 'em....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> They look amazing, but they all just say "Ps4 has better graphics, The game is cooler and looks better than mario games etc." Trust me, everyone in my class is like this


Meh... the important thing really is the content, and regarding content PS4 is shit. Seriously, this generation sucks.
That said this "For us its not about the specs" is BS anyway. Hardware also matters, it is the base needed to provide the important content.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> what sells 3ds is smash, Mario kart, monster hunter, Zelda, kingdom hearts, donkey kong, mega man, street fighter, splinter cell, metal gear solid, all those games packed in one console sell the console, Nintendo first should only release a handheld and they should release higher quality games for them and they would sell a lot



Wait, did you just include Splinter Cell, Metal Gear Solid and Street Fighter? You might as well include Tekken in there too.



sarkwalvein said:


> Meh... the important thing really is the content, and regarding content PS4 is shit. Seriously, this generation sucks.
> That said this "For us its not about the specs" is BS anyway. Hardware also matters, it is the base needed to provide the important content.



I'm starting to have second thoughts about getting Zelda:BotW for the Wii U because of the graphical downgrade but at the same time, I don't feel like buying Nintendo's new console when it comes out so it's an iffy situation.






Thanks, @Bladexdsl for this.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2016)

Wonderful. I'm glad to see the internet all grown up and free from the endless bullshit, pointless hate and full of constructive ... oh, wait ...



Justinde75 said:


> Weaker then ps4 confirmed and has stupid and useless gimmicks



Obviously, Nintendo platforms aren't for you. Nintendo's consoles aren't geared towards CoD junkies screaming profanity into their headsets while telling their moms to shut up, because they don't want the dinner now, they'll have it when they're done playing. Gawd! Nintendo's hardware has always been more than enough to run Nintendo's own titles. They're building their vision of entertainment, not the all in one console of your dreams.



Boogieboo6 said:


> Maybe if they focused on a stronger console and produced less big hits themselves, more indie developers would want the stronger hardware.



The same indie developers who can't make 2D platformers work properly on Wii U? No, thank you. The indie scene used to be all about the creativity, free from the constraints of corporate, commercial mindsets. Wii and Wii U were the perfect platforms for expressing that creativity through innovative gameplay, utilizing control schemes exclusive to Nintendo. So where did all that indie creativity go, exactly? Into the run of the mill, neo-retro platformers? Or FPS games utilizing commercial game engines?

The same effin' thing happens every time. It's innovative until it's not. I can't wait for the whole VR fad to just crash and burn, so that we can be done with it already, because it sure as s**t isn't going to last. When was the last time you put on your 3D glasses to play a game? Don't worry. It must be so much better with the VR. I'm sure you'll use it for years to come.

That's me addressing the gimmick quote, and mixing it with indie devs, by the way.



GuyInDogSuit said:


> PS2, called, they want their graphics back.



Punctuation from outer space aside, people using the sarcastic PS2 comparison should be banned on sight. It's not accurate, it's definitely not funny, and it's been done to death.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> They look amazing, but they all just say "Ps4 has better graphics, The game is cooler and looks better than mario games etc." Trust me, _*everyone in my class is like this*_


Also, if you just look back into the 90s (with the SEGA advertising) or also the old times of PS advertising, and the way teenagers are manipulated... Well, teenagers were and are quite stupid when summoned into a pack, it is all about fight for social position in the pack and appearance... Uf... We all probably lived through that shit, I wouldn't really think of what "everyone in class" says for making a point (except when that point is effectivity of advertising).


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Nintendo's consoles aren't geared towards CoD junkies screaming profanity into their headsets while telling their moms to shut up, because they don't want the dinner now, they'll have it when they're done playing. Gawd!


Gotta love those stereotypical responses to defend Nintendo.



Mariko said:


> Nintendo's hardware has always been more than enough to run Nintendo's own titles.


And that's why the Wii U is such a huge success.



Mariko said:


> They're building their vision of entertainment, not the all in one console of your dreams.


Their vision is to even push away their own customers because they can't come up with a decent hardware console and a good library of 1st and 3rd party games? Oh, okay.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Also, if you just look back into the 90s (with the SEGA advertising) or also the old times of PS advertising, and the way teenagers are manipulated... Well, teenagers were and are quite stupid when summoned into a pack, it is all about fight for social position in the pack and appearance... Uf... We all probably lived through that shit, I wouldn't really think of what "everyone in class" says for making a point (except when that point is effectivity of advertising).


Most of the people my age want to play things like CoD. They miss all the important games. But the thing is that some enjoy Nintendo games, but they just don't want to buy another console just to play Nintendo games. On thier PS4 they have all thier beloved fps games


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

His point was true. However i would laugh my socks off if the NX ends up having the best SPECS out of them all lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Abu said:


> His point was true. However i would laugh my socks off he the NX ends up having the best SPECS out of them all lol


"Woah, we outspeced the competition? AND we weren't even trying! Step it UP, people!"


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "Woah, we outspeced the competition? AND we weren't even trying! Step it UP, people!"



hahha that would be funny as f**k but meh Nintendo is doing amazing with Zelda and i cant wait for it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

NX turns out to be VR with no motion sickness, no headset screen and with motion controls....everyone automatically wants it


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mariko said:


> *Obviously, Nintendo platforms aren't for you.* Nintendo's consoles aren't geared towards CoD junkies screaming profanity into their headsets while telling their moms to shut up, because they don't want the dinner now, they'll have it when they're done playing. Gawd!


Me a CoD junkie? "Obviously Nintendo consoles aren't for you"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> NX turns out to be VR....everyone automatically wants it


Wireless VR. Even if it is not fullhd, 720p, but wireless.
I am in.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Gotta love those stereotypical responses to defend Nintendo.



I'm not defending Nintendo. If anything, I was pointing out how stereotypical the Nintendo hate always is. It's always about more CPU / GPU power leading to better 3rd party support, as in, I want Mario, but I don't want to be forced into buying anything else for my CoD and GTA. If that, plus the "bad graphics" remarks aren't stereotypical, I don't know what is.



> And that's why the Wii U is such a huge success.



I never said it was, but I certainly can appreciate Nintendo supporting their console with great first party titles, because that's what I want when I buy their consoles, and that's exactly what I get. I own other platforms, too, and I highly recommend it.



> Their vision is to even push away their own customers because they can't come up with a decent hardware console and a good library of 1st and 3rd party games? Oh, okay.



I have no idea what you mean. There are more than enough 1st party titles on the Wii U, and we still have a few to come. They're diverse as well. Name Xbox One exclusives, and you'll see your point is moot.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> NX turns out to be VR....everyone automatically wants it




Okay we are getting somewhere now. I mean seriously, have nintendo said anything about NX being VR compatible? I mean Nintendo are well known for being very Innovative so maybe the NX could be a VR console or well VR focused?

Penny for your thoughts on this?


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jun 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wait, did you just include Splinter Cell, Metal Gear Solid and Street Fighter? You might as well include Tekken in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the footage they showed at E3 2014 was actually NX footage?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

^ no it was deff a tech demo they lied.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Maybe the footage they showed at E3 2014 was actually NX footage?


Probably it was on a development "Prototype" machine with some dual SLI configuration I delusionally mentioned before. You know, the same development machine from the early Xenoblade X footage.


----------



## catlover007 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nintendo will stay outside of VR, atleast for now:
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._says_no_to_VR_until_tech_goes_mainstream.php


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

catlover007 said:


> Nintendo will stay outside of VR, atleast for now:
> http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/..._says_no_to_VR_until_tech_goes_mainstream.php




AWWWW MAAAAAAN!! No matter

Hey do you think They might REMASTER XBX on the NX?

Also Just dance 2017 will be on the NX too so maybe we can already put some dots together on it


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 17, 2016)

Most people seem to really care about specs, but I myself honestly could care less. As long as it has a decent controller and good games I would buy it. As far as gimmicks go, I would prefer it not to be present in this console.  Unless the gimmick is revolutionary and unique then I would probably change my mind.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 17, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Maybe the footage they showed at E3 2014 was actually NX footage?


That's the conclusion I've come too.



Bladexdsl said:


> ^ no it was deff a tech demo they lied.


Being a tech-demo is certainly a possibility. Hell, I still want that awesome realistic Zelda tech-demo as a full game someday!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Most people seem to really care about specs, but I myself honestly could care less. As long as it has a decent controller and good games I would buy it. As far as gimmicks go, I would prefer it not to be present in this console.  Unless the gimmick is revolutionary and unique then I would probably change my mind.



I 100% agree

i always say that "its the console library and NOT the console itself"

Updated my bad


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jun 17, 2016)

I still want Nintendo to team up with Xbox/Microsoft. Imagine Nintendo IP's with the power of Project Scorpio or Windows 10. Bye bye Playstation


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 17, 2016)

R.I.P NX


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> R.I.P NX


Talk about an early miscarriage.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I still want Nintendo to team up with Xbox/Microsoft. Imagine Nintendo IP's with the power of Project Scorpio or Windows 10. Bye bye Playstation




NO! Personally i want SEGAXNintendo to team up why?

Well just look at Segas untouched console library from the GENSIS AND DREAMCAST era i mean kmon Streets of rage 4 HELL YEAH!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

^ just look at sonic boom


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Abu said:


> NO! Personally i want SEGAXNintendo to team up why?
> 
> Well just look at Segas untouched console library from the GENSIS AND DREAMCAST era i mean kmon Streets of rage 4 HELL YEAH!


Oh, you mean that company that shot themselves in the foot by segmenting their fanbase after releasing to many console/upgrade products? The same one that continues to produce games that are buggy as hell to this day?

Yeah, they should definitely team up with a company that needs to work on getting themselves back on track with the current market. That can only end woooonderfully


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> ^ just look at sonic boom


Right, such a jewel.
Good to be able to count with SEGA.
Specially how well they bring ATLUS games to Europe.
And thinking ATLUS, I want to suppose SEGA was not involved in Tokyo Mirage censoring galore.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, you mean that company that shot themselves in the foot by segmenting their fanbase after releasing to many console/upgrade products? The same one that continues to produce games that are buggy as hell to this day?
> 
> Yeah, they should definitely team up with a company that needs to work on getting themselves back on track with the current market. That can only end woooonderfully


Also the company who are publishing PERSONA 5?

God damn companies change i mean look at S.E after Ff 13 no one though FF would ever be good again but now look?

But then again that is MY opinion and your free to have yours.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 18, 2016)

I take it this means...

Long version... the NX really is a wii u with doubled cpu & gpu power crammed into a tablet along side a new 3ds with double power also.

short version... a New Wii-u and a New 3DS+ crammed together in a tablet.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> a New Wii-u and a New 3DS+ crammed together in a tablet.


I fear this, honestly. Something tells me this might happen...


----------



## Axido (Jun 18, 2016)

For all those... people... who considered the NX doa because of the lack of third-party support:

This console might as well feature an x86 architecture. If that's the case, there'll be no need to make it any stronger than the original PS4 to secure a steady third-party support for the next couple of years. 
Do you guys get why this is the case yourselves or do I need to elaborate?


----------



## Ray Koopa (Jun 18, 2016)

I do remember having read about a high-ranked developer saying that the current Wii U is limiting them in what they want to do just because it's so incredibly powerless. They had to 'squeeze out the darn last bit' out of the console to make the game run enjoyably fluid and with acceptable graphics.

I do think Nintendo heard this too and will make the NX much more powerful than the Wii U - yet far away from PS4 or XBox One. Like something between Wii U and PS4...


----------



## dreary79 (Jun 18, 2016)

Nintendo needs to replace Reggie.  I agree with what he said, but it should have never been said.  When you're a PR guy you don't candy coat your weakness; you avoid the the questions and not talk about those weaknesses.  Sony has converted gamers into the idiots we have on gbatemp.  Idiots that don't care about content, but care about resolution instead.  I can't wait for the next stupid argument about how a game look 1,000,000 times better on PS4 than the XBone because the res is better.  Well guess what, it's still not 1080.  Both PS4 and XBone consoles underwhelm.  So now we get to spend more money for more res.  What a joke.   

Nintendo doesn't suck because of lack of res, power or flops.  They suck because of lack of content.  Most of the content is good, but there isn't enough of it for people to remember they exist.  The Wii U should have had a launch Zelda instead of two remakes.  Why didn't they have two remakes and a new Zelda in the first two years?  Where is the new Metroid Prime games?  F-Zero?  When are they going to make some 3rd party friends again.  Nintendo use to always have 3rd party RPGs.  They could bank so easy, but they don't.  Maybe they get things straightened out with the NX, but my guess is it might be too late.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 18, 2016)

*"Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."*
_
- George Santayana

_
*"Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.."*
_
- Nintendo_


----------



## Luglige (Jun 18, 2016)

I still think the games will be good.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 18, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Punctuation from outer space aside, people using the sarcastic PS2 comparison should be banned on sight. It's not accurate, it's definitely not funny, and it's been done to death.



Not enough, apparently, because they keep putting out consoles with piss-poor hardware and shit games.



WhiteMaze said:


> *"Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."*
> _
> - George Santayana
> 
> ...



My point EXACTLY.


----------



## ned (Jun 18, 2016)

I for one won't be getting breath of the wild they''ve completely ruined another game with their so called art style, 
it's just cell shading with overly excessive bloom ffs, it made wind waker look like a cartoon there was nothing wrong with tp, mm or oot, it ruined skyward sword too it makes my eyes bleed, is the bloom suppose to cater to those with slitty eyes from the sun.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jun 18, 2016)

It's obvious Nintendo doesn't get it. Like seriously, they think they can get by with LoZ, Pokemon and their gimmicky controls. Long before E3 I told my friend if Ninty doesn't bring Metroid (My favorite Nintendo IP) back at E3 then Nintendo is pretty much dead to me.

Reasons I play my New 3DS:
-Shin Megami Tensei
-I can play NES, SNES, Gen, and GBA roms
-I can pirate games right from Nintendo's servers
-Homebrew

I just think that Nintendo isn't doing good enough for me to be a fan of their games anymore...


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 18, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I still want Nintendo to team up with Xbox/Microsoft. Imagine Nintendo IP's with the power of Project Scorpio or Windows 10. Bye bye Playstation


My coworker is saying the same damn thing.  I keep telling him it's not going to happen. Lmao


----------



## depaul (Jun 18, 2016)

Prediction: Nintendo is shooting itself again in the foot.
Reggie: "Nintendo isn't about horsepower it's about the content"
Translation: "Yes the NX will be another weak console with 1st party only games"

This is the wrong attitude to have Nintendo is already too much behind XB1 & PS4, if they want to catch up they have to double their efforts: make a new elegant and powerful console, have 3rd party support, make an interesting launch game (e.g Mario Galaxy 3...) etc.


----------



## Zense (Jun 18, 2016)

As people said, that statement by Reggie was incredibly stupid considering what state Nintendo is in and what the problem with the Wii U was. As a matter of fact, I believe it was so apparently stupid that there has to be something behind it, no? I mean, it could actually be in some way they're trying to trick microsoft and sony by understating how strong their console is gonna be, so as not to sound any alarms in their ongoing specs master race. The new xbox one s will release this august and I imagine the ps4 neo will try to be released as close as possible since they're so up in the heels of each other. I don't know how adaptable Nintendo will be in their production of the NX at the point of after those releases, but they will know exactly what to compare themselves with and to adjust for that. Maybe this is what their plan is... Or they could just be dumb as f***...

When thinking about it, the specs msoft and sony have on their consoles determine what 3rd party devs will require from the NX cuz they'll be developing their games for those systems, first and foremost, and if the NX lags too much behind they just won't bother porting them to it. I can see this actually being a good strategy from sony and msoft in order to strangle and kill the NX and Nintendo by making no 3rd party software to be released on the system.

And btw only being concerned with content still means you need third party support, cuz they just can't come up with enough games themselves. We've all seen that. Their problem is quantity, not quality.

Last note, even though I'll never be the one to play Call of the Witcher: Battle Warfare 1 on any console, releases like that are still important for me to get those exclusive games on the NX cuz these multiplatform titles all add to how many consoles get sold, as well as how much devs and Nintendo earn from that system, which in turn gives more resources for good exclusive games to be produced.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## cooroxd (Jun 18, 2016)

Why can't we have innovation, content, and specs?  Why not make the NX the best of everything?  Is this so much to ask for nintendo??  smh


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 18, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> The Xbox One will be as powerful as high-end PCs", when obviously that statement is and will be false.


That's not fair, they never said what decade those high-end PCs were from.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 18, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's not fair, they never said what decade those high-end PCs were from.


That's a *subtle* truth.


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 18, 2016)

I grew up in an age when Nintendo was king. I fell in love with Mario while playing donkey Kong and Mario Bros. When the NES first came out it was a game changer with its square gamepad configuration. Everything at the time was joysticks. I was introduced to games like super Mario Bros, zelda, action adventure and RPGS.

It just got better and better and I bought each system to see the next Metroid, the next Mario and most of all my favorite... the next Zelda.

The Xbox and PS came along and they were both great! Graphics were amazing and the games were fun.

Fast forward to today.  I have 3 TVs in the house and each have a Xbox one, PS4, and a Wii U.

Some also have Xbox360, classic and PS4.

My younger kids and I play the Xbox and ps4 more than anyone else but we ALL play the wii together and we have FUN!

My oldest daughter is grown up now and she still has fond memories of playing Nintendo together.


----------



## Vishnoo (Jun 18, 2016)

The Nintendo is a strongest console.Whatever the graphics are low,The games are the best for all ages.


----------



## Pecrow (Jun 18, 2016)

I dont really care, look at all of the fun and worthy games that the wii u has, with so little resources its all about the gameplay. Im getting the NX what ever the hell it is.


----------



## Xuman (Jun 18, 2016)

Said it once and ill say it again.

If you care about specs, why play console?

For devs sake, they dont HAVE to make an 8k 130fps 360 no scope game for them to make a fun game that people will buy. But thats the apparent thing to do. Your grayscale games have to be more hd than before. 

Show of hands. The first halo, who could play that right now and have fun? If they released it on xbone, (it needs xbox virtual console badly) would you buy it? Fun =/= best specs, but best specs allow huge devs to make ginormous games. Even then which huge game has replayability? Most are one and done. Thats it.

As far as specs go, which console sold the most with gen 7? The Wii. Its all about whose buying your console and what games you make for it, and what price is reasonable. Thats what will make it successful. All these AAA companies will make their biggest games, but tell me, did a AAA make shovel knight? what about undertale? binding of isaac? psh.

Specs are good, but that doesnt matter if the audience wont play those games. Nintendo will do fine, and they have the dosh and the balls to try new things and see what happens. The wii was new, it did good. The wii u was new. It didnt.


----------



## DKB (Jun 18, 2016)

Things like this makes me wonder if Apple Bought Nintendo. Shit would go down _fast_.

But uh, Nintendo is just going to make another console, and it's going to be obsolete in about 2 months by Sony and Microsoft..so..whatever..I guess.

I know people will buy the same games for 30 years straight (Mario), so I guess Nintendo is good there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 18, 2016)

DKB said:


> Things like this makes me wonder if Apple Bought Nintendo. Shit would go down _fast_.


They'd make the housing out of aluminum while nerfing the specs even more :^)


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 18, 2016)

People don't seem to understand, they think we want specs because we are graphics whores. Truth to be told, none of us here can go back to 2D pixelated graphics, unless you're playing classics which we all do. The issue here is how Nintendo is persistent with developing a weak console, expecting people to buy it just for their first party titles.

Honestly, I want Nintendo to up their game, develop an advanced online system such as Xbox Live, ensure that the console is powerful enough to attract third party support,and just get rid of gimmicks. No developer is willing to go through a painful process by downgrading their games visuals, or framerates just so they release it on a weak Nintendo console. 

Remember when people were begging for Kingdom Hearts 3 Wii U port and got a middle finger from Square Enix just because the console was not powerful enough to handle KH3?


----------



## Vanth88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Considering the Wii U bombed because developers didn't want to develop on a platform that under-performed compared to the PS4 and Xbox One? Yeah that's an incredibly stupid thing to say.

Yet you want to know whats even more stupid? He says Nintendo is ALL about the content. THAT CONTENT BROS!!! its not freaking THERE Nintendo. Developers didn't want to invest money in a system that couldn't compete, they didn't care for Nintendo's stupid policies, and they stopped developing games for the Wii U. To claim Nintendo is all about the content and not the specs is ludicrous.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't care if the NX is underpowered as long as I get a new Metroid (and Prime Trilogy HD remaster).


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 18, 2016)

Nintendo  at least just get something decent which runs 30fps 1080p and you got a solid performer with PS4. And please abandon that powah pc architecture go for 64 bit.


----------



## DavidKang (Jun 18, 2016)

There goes the FHD support.


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 18, 2016)

I feel there might me something to Reggie's statement. The something was said about the wii and wii u.
I'm not one that needs the best graphics to enjoy a game. That said, i feel nintendo has to release a console more powerful then the ps4. If they don't then i feel the 3rd parties will just turn their backs again. The 3rd parties seem to want power the most out of a console. Does nintendo not realize they can make the same  games they always made with powerful specs? They can make a powerful console and not compete in ms and Sony's war. If they make a powerful console then we can see once and for all if thats the problem the developers/publishers have with nintendo.

The 3rd parties in the Wii u generation teamed up and said to Nintendo "Do what we want or else" If The NX is powerful and the 3rd parties collectively turn their back then we'll know its to take Nintendo Out. Place a 3rd/4th gen i7, 16gb ram and a nvidia 790 in there and there yo go. 3rd gen i7 is much better then the amd cpu in ps4. Now Reggie could be Trolling us all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm gonna say my piece, yes, specs are a vital part of a console's success, _*but *_with certain caveats. 

- Whether or not the console is well marketed or not, in this case, the Wii U was not only badly marketed, but many assumed it to be an add-on or peripheral to the Wii. 
- The Wii brand itself, it was good for the last generation, and the Wii was the most successful Nintendo console as it sold roughly 100 million units, but the Wii brand itself needs to die.
- Third party support, the Wii U originally had a degree of this, but many companies abandoned it due to poor sales, some of the ports were either delayed unnecessarily (Watch_Dogs), others were rushed and badly optimized
due to the unfamiliar hardware.  This has to be rectified in the next console, developers need to get a feel for it. 

- Game droughts, sometimes these can't be avoided, but should be prevented as much as possible. 
- Full-featured online, the Wii U, while better than the Wii in terms of online, was still a far cry from the competition and was very bare bones. 

All in all, people need to be made sure that it's a console and not an add on, third party support, good online features, comparable specs, but nothing extravagant to make it 500 dollars, and so on.  These are just my two cents.


----------



## Haymose (Jun 18, 2016)

Nintendo is the master of emotions. I believe. Im in for the long ride. I don't care if they compete directly with Sony or MSoft I just buy one of their products too to play the games I want.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jun 18, 2016)

I think reggie was not allowed to say anything about specs so I think this is a good answer from him.

Edit: All the hate in this thread, I hope you all have at least $500 to spare. Some can't even buy a 3DS.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 18, 2016)

Ugh...why do journalists just go for clickbait material nowadays instead of actually asking important questions? :-(

It's no surprise that this tread is 8 pages long: it's that stupid debate again between the "specs don't matter" team versus the "specs are all that matter" team.



I want to know more about what the NX is, what it does, how many games are in development or how well they'll treat 3rd party developers this time around (okay...perhaps not that last question: that can change on a whim anyway).

To the guys jerking off to specs: what's the point of the NX being more powerful than the PS4 and xbone? Sony and microsoft are pretty much literally waiting for nintendo to reveal anything, so they can start their campaign about their upgraded consoles.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 18, 2016)

I get what Nintendo is going for, but they failed even at that with the Wii U to me. Only decent games I can think of for it are, in my opinion, Bayonetta 2, Wonderful 101, and DKCTF. Obviously I'd like to see them make a console better streamlined for third party devs and core games, I'd be even happier if they just started developing their games for PC, but I'll buy a console that has enough games that interest me to justify the price.

As it is, I regretted the Wii U. That's a good chunk of money just for three games, and not even a Metroid game in that mix.


----------



## Axido (Jun 18, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Why can't we have innovation, content, and specs?  Why not make the NX the best of everything?  Is this so much to ask for nintendo??  smh



"this console is so f***ing expensive WTF nintendo is so stupid lol they should have..."

You know the drill...


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone else concerned of the abuse of the word 'content' instead of 'games'?

Because a video 'content' system implies more than a bunch of video games, just saying.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 18, 2016)

I heard after NX inevitably fails Nintendo is leaving the console market. :^)


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't know about you guys, but I hate how some of my 3DS games actually lag badly because of the 3DS' garbage hardware. Looking at you Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS, Final Fantasy Explorers, and Harvest Moon:ANB/SOS. 

I don't need the next Nintendo console running Star Citizen, I just want it to stop looking ugly, choppy, and for Nintendo to make an intuitive online experience.

If not, please just ally with Playstation and kick Microsoft's rear end into submission. I can only imagine how many heads will explode if Nintendo and Sony made a console together with first and third party brands of both.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 18, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I hate how some of my 3DS games actually lag badly because of the 3DS' garbage hardware.
> 
> I don't need the next Nintendo console running Star Citizen, I just want it to stop looking ugly, choppy, and for Nintendo to make an intuitive online experience.
> 
> If not, please just ally with Playstation and kick Microsoft's rear end into submission. I can only imagine how many heads will explode if Nintendo and Sony made a console together with first and third party brands of both.


Given Sony's and Nintendo history in the past I doubt the two of them would want to work together again.
After all Nintendo's incompetence is the reason Playstation exists in the first place.


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 18, 2016)

Axido said:


> "this console is so f***ing expensive WTF nintendo is so stupid lol they should have..."
> 
> You know the drill...



Buy it at launch date, put it under your bed and don't open it until new we get new hax ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 18, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Buy it at launch date, put it under your bed and don't open it until new we get new hax ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


Or you know, buy two, dissasemble one, take pics, bring them here and let the fun begin.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 18, 2016)

dreary79 said:


> Nintendo doesn't suck because of lack of res, power or flops.  They suck because of lack of content.



They lack content because developers were unable to release their titles for the system. Why? Because the system lacked the power to handle the games.

Somehow gamers keep missing that point! Games are about gameplay however if your system lacks the over all resources ("power") to be able to do the gameplay the developers want, then your system is going to miss the boat on titles. It is that simple.


In other news the Canadian ceo says they will reveal the NX by the years end...by then the system will be 100% finished


----------



## tecra_a8 (Jun 18, 2016)

didnt the GC and N64 have so many good games?
but why didn't it sell


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

tecra_a8 said:


> didnt the GC and N64 have so many good games?
> but why didn't it sell


GC because of the Mini-DVD issue (yet it the GC ports were better than those on PS2) and N64 cause it was either hard for devs to develop or not enough storage for their games?


----------



## hiten (Jun 18, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I hate how some of my 3DS games actually lag badly because of the 3DS' garbage hardware. Looking at you Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS, Final Fantasy Explorers, and Harvest Moon:ANB/SOS.



I share the same sentiment, if they really care about bringing the best entertainment and content, they shouldn't have released a game that lag like that. Although I'm not really sure whether the lag in Pokemon is caused by bad software optimization or really just underpowered hardware.

I always wonder why they're really conservative with their specs, is it because they don't have the financial power to go against Sony and Microsoft? But I read an article somewhere that they actually have large enough cash reserve, not really sure if the article is accurate or not. If they have enough money, why would they shot themselves in the foot by releasing underpowered console?

Or maybe it's the case of opting for lower price point in order to sell more quantity. But again, they shouldn't sacrifice game performance just to increase sales.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mystic Shadow said:


> Hes got a point the vita has good specs but not as many good games.


I will argue any time of day and night that the Vita has more worthwhile content than the Wii U. In fact, it still gets third-party releases, meanwhile the Wii U subsists on periodical Nintendo releases. Aside from the Indie crowd, the third-party presence has been non-existant on the Wii U one year after its launch. We literally have three reviews of new third-party Vita games on the front page right now (MegaTagmension, Odin Sphere, Atelier Sophie), no such luck with the Wii U. You might not *like* Vita games as much, but they're there, and ultimately the Vita is in a hell of a lot better position than the Wii U, even if both are on life support.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 18, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> They lack content because developers were unable to release their titles for the system. Why? Because the system lacked the power to handle the games.
> 
> Somehow gamers keep missing that point! Games are about gameplay however if your system lacks the over all resources ("power") to be able to do the gameplay the developers want, then your system is going to miss the boat on titles. It is that simple.
> 
> ...



You are right, but it's worse than that. The difference in specs with competitors systems is not massive, but big enough to need some tweaking into the games to be ran. The graphics issue is usually solved by downscaling textures, videos and sounds (mostly a rip). This solves also size for the 25 GB limit on Wii U's games. Thing is, most third party developers can't afford to pay two development licenses and do two implementations of the game at once and expect to get profit. In the end of the day this is about profit. So developers are in favour of ports. Less implementation, mostly automated conversions. But that is not enough to run full speed on Wii U. And that makes Wii U empty of big third parties.

Then there's this target problem. With the U in Wii U, nintendo came to say to us: "Hey we know the wii was cool for family thingies, but we lost the gamer kid in the process. We'd like to have both". Now they have lose all two because falling behind in specs and showing incompetence delivering value to the players. Sure, we all love nintendo, but Wii U is a big mistake on ninty's behalf.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> You are right, but it's worse than that. The difference in specs with competitors systems is not massive, but big enough to need some tweaking into the games to be ran. The graphics issue is usually solved by downscaling textures, videos and sounds (mostly a rip). This solves also size for the 25 GB limit on Wii U's games. Thing is, most third party developers can't afford to pay two development licenses and do two implementations of the game at once and expect to get profit. In the end of the day this is about profit. So developers are in favour of ports. Less implementation, mostly automated conversions. But that is not enough to run full speed on Wii U. And that makes Wii U empty of big third parties.
> 
> Then there's this target problem. With the U in Wii U, nintendo came to say to us: "Hey we know the wii was cool for family thingies, but we lost the gamer kid in the process. We'd like to have both". Now they have lose all two because falling behind in specs and showing incompetence delivering value to the player. Sure, we all love nintendo, but Wii U is a big mistake on ninty's behalf.


In other words, if you want to simultanously appeal to the "We" and the "You" markets, you have to make sure that your hardware is capable of supporting both the "We" and the "You" games rather than cross your fingers and hope for the best. You have to cater to developers and give them wiggle room, not the other way around. The Wii U does not. The gap isn't small either - it's humongous. Both the XBO and the PS4 have 8GB shared RAM, the Wii U has 2GB - that's 4 times less. There are graphics cards out there with as much VRAM for graphics exclusively as Nintendo's whole system has to operate with, and they're not even high-end - the high-end GF1080 has 8GB RAM, so clearly if you're making a mid-range machine, you'd at least want 4-6GB for VRAM and 2-4GB for the code to run on. Computational power-wise the Wii U is about 1.5 times as powerful as the PS3, meanwhile the PS4 is 8 times as powerful, with the XBO a little behind. I don't want to flaunt TFLOP's and MIPS around like I've done in the past because it turns the conversation into gobbledy-gook, but there is a huge difference between the Wii U and its contemporaries, and the fact that neither the PS4 nor the XBO are high-end machines and both show signs of aging after just 3 years on the market doesn't do the Wii U any favours. In many ways, the Wii U is what the Wii should've been.


----------



## Sheikah Impa (Jun 18, 2016)

Nintendo died with Iwata. They don't, no can't, seem to understand that their crappy tactics and horrible business is what is going to wipe them from the face of the planet. Not everyone loves Mario. Not everyone loves Zelda, or Star Fox, or Kirby. They need to cut the cocky attitude they have going, and actually try and compete with PlayStation and Microsoft.

"For us whatever Microsoft and Sony are doing in terms of talking about new systems, that’s for them to fight out in that red ocean. For us, we want to make sure we're bringing our best content forward an"d right now the reaction to Zelda has been more than we could have ever imagined."

That Zelda game, as far as I can see, has mixed reactions. And even if it sells well, it won't make the Wii U go up in worth. The Wii U was that second to last straw, where Ninendo could have gone either way. A path to redemption, or a path to inevitable downfall. And we know how that went. Nintendo is too old fashioned and used to going it's way and having fans eat out of their hands and be satisfied. But that isn't the way it should be anymore. We have consoles like the ps4 and xbone that not only have their own exclusive games, but have excellent 3rd part support. It's just a fact that they are just better in this generation. No matter how strong their handheld game is, or how 'unique' phone apps are will change that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sheikah Impa said:


> Nintendo died with Iwata. They don't, no can't, seem to understand that their crappy tactics and horrible business is what is going to wipe them from the face of the planet. Not everyone loves Mario. Not everyone loves Zelda, or Star Fox, or Kirby. They need to cut the cocky attitude they have going, and actually try and compete with PlayStation and Microsoft.
> 
> "For us whatever Microsoft and Sony are doing in terms of talking about new systems, that’s for them to fight out in that red ocean. For us, we want to make sure we're bringing our best content forward an"d right now the reaction to Zelda has been more than we could have ever imagined."
> 
> That Zelda game, as far as I can see, has mixed reactions. And even if it sells well, it won't make the Wii U go up in worth. The Wii U was that second to last straw, where Ninendo could have gone either way. A path to redemption, or a path to inevitable downfall. And we know how that went. Nintendo is too old fashioned and used to going it's way and having fans eat out of their hands and be satisfied. But that isn't the way it should be anymore. We have consoles like the ps4 and xbone that not only have their own exclusive games, but have excellent 3rd part support. It's just a fact that they are just better in this generation. No matter how strong their handheld game is, or how 'unique' phone apps are will change that.


I would argue that Nintendo died long before that. Nintendo died when their proprietary technology became more important than getting widespread support, when they rejected industry standards. What we're seeing now is a decomposing corpse, the effects of poor decisions from decades ago. The decline started in mid-90'ies, with the Wii and the DS being anomalies on an otherwise declining graph. Things have never been the same after the N64, and they never will if Nintendo doesn't change its trajectory.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Things have never been the same after the N64, and they never will if Nintendo doesn't change its trajectory.



I hate to be that guy but... you do realize that somehow, the Wii is the third best selled home game system of all times and DS+DSi outbeat N64 in system sales?
And if you combine DS line products, (meaning DS+DSi+3DS) you get a million less of game system sells than the almighty PS2?

Profit-wise, ninty has done well. Until Wii U. In fact, Wii U has less sales than PS Vita and Sega Master System so... Let's hope Breath of the Wild saves the day.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> I hate to be that guy but... you do realize that somehow, the Wii is the third best selled home game system of all times and DS+DSi outbeat N64 in system sales?
> And if you combine DS line products, (meaning DS+DSi+3DS) you get a million less of game system sells than the almighty PS2?
> 
> Profit-wise, ninty has done well. Until Wii U. In fact, Wii U has less sales than PS Vita and Sega Master System so... Let's hope Breath of the Wild saves the day.


You do realise that the reason Wii was such a huge success was due to being the trendy/popular console with casuals who ended up storing it in the closet or being a dust collector. The Wii was literally a GameCube Slim or GameCube 1.5 more than anything else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> I hate to be that guy but... you do realize that somehow, the Wii is the fifth best selled game system of all times and DS+DSi outbeat N64 in system sales?
> And if you combine DS line products, (meaning DS+DSi+3DS) you get a million less of game system sells than the almighty PS2?


I realize that. Nintendo makes top-notch handhelds, but we're talking about home consoles. The Wii was one-time spike in an otherwise downward trend - it sold well because people were interested in the gimmick and the entry fee was low. This system is what I attribute to poor Wii U sales - I think users got burned by it. People wanted their Skyrims and their GTA's, but they didn't get any, so they felt scammed. You can scam people once, but it's hard to scam them twice. The Wii casued the fan base to burn out, hence the Wii U is struggling to take off. When I worked in a video game store, we had so many second-hand Wii's that you could build a fort with them and rarely anyone asked for one. We didn't even accept any further Wii trade-ins because we knew they wouldn't sell, meanwhile the PS3 and the 360 are still traded today. People mentally switched to Xbox or PlayStation long before the Wii U even came about. As for the DS line, many of those sales are upgrades, from the DS to the Lite, from the Lite to the DSi, from the DSi to the XL. The figure is inflated, the number of active users was much lower.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You do realise that the reason Wii was such a huge success was due to being the trendy/popular console with casuals who ended up storing it in the closet or being a dust collector. The Wii was literally a GameCube Slim or GameCube 1.5 more than anything else.



Yes I do. And I see nothing wrong in that. Profit-wise speaking. I feel kinda bad of this, but it was quite good for ninty at the time.


----------



## Zense (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I would argue that Nintendo died long before that. Nintendo died when their proprietary technology became more important than getting widespread support, when they rejected industry standards. What we're seeing now is a decomposing corpse, the effects of poor decisions from decades ago. The decline started in mid-90'ies, with the Wii and the DS being anomalies on an otherwise declining graph. Things have never been the same after the N64, and they never will if Nintendo doesn't change its trajectory.



I think I agree with most of your post if you're saying that also the N64 lacked in third party support. Like just think of how many rpgs that system had!

I've been reading the number of multiplatform games on the wii U, and basically we've got the 2D platformers, 2x CoD games, Mass Effect 3, the Lego games, Skylanders, Deus Ex (which are the only two "squenix" games), Watch_Dogs, Disney's Infinity, 2x Assassin's Creed games and 2x Batman games. That's a poor list... From the go, they're missing out on Dark Souls, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat and any Rpg...
I'm just glad they'll get Yooka Laylee, cuz it would be sad if they miss out on a game that plays on nostalgia for games from one of their own systems...

Imagine if the snes had dropped out on street fighter II (4th best selling game), Mortal Kombat and all squeenix games. Would it still have beaten the genesis? Probably. What if they like went "12-bit" instead of fighting on the specs end and said "Y'know it's all about the content, not the grphx". Not so sure if they would've won still, and their next  console would suffer alot because of what people would expect from Nintendo at this point.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> Yes I do. And I see nothing wrong in that. Profit-wise speaking. I feel kinda bad of this, but it was quite good for ninty at the timeñ


Nobody's debating that. The problem we have is that it was conducive to profit, not conducive to gaming or gamers. Unless you have stock in Nintendo, their profit margins are the last thing you should care about as a customer - you should care about the quality of the goods and services you're getting.


Zense said:


> I think I agree with most of your post if you're saying that also the N64 lacked in third party support. Like just think of how many rpgs that system had!
> 
> I've been reading the number of multiplatform games on the wii U, and basically we've got the 2D platformers, 2x CoD games, Mass Effect 3, the Lego games, Skylanders, Deus Ex (which are the only two "squenix" games), Watch_Dogs, Disney's Infinity, 2x Assassin's Creed games. That's a poor list... From the go, they're missing out on Dark Souls, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat and any Rpg...
> I'm just glad they'll get Yooka Laylee, cuz it would be sad if a game that plays on nostalgia for games from one of their own systems...
> ...


The N64 had 370-odd games, and not all of them were available in the west. The library is abyssmal, even the Saturn had more support (760-odd games) and it flopped. Compared to the PS1 with its 3200+ large library it's a joke. There's a little exercise I like to call "Name 20". The rules are simple, name 20 worthwhile games for the system. With the N64 you almost can't - there's the bestsellers like Mario 64, Mario Kart, Smash, StarFox, GoldenEye, LoZ: OOT and LoZ: MM, Banjo-Kazooie, Perfect Dark, but before long you see a trend in the list - those are all franchises backed by Nintendo, they're either Nintendo games or Rare games, and most of them are Mario in a variety of flavours. You'd have to be very cynical not to see a problem of the lack of variety affecting this pitifully small library.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bad specs don't make bad games, but they sure do make it easier for it to happen. Equally game dev seems to be mostly pared down to the bone already in costs (the amount they pay game devs is pretty poor compared to the said same skills in other areas, conditions are also pretty laughable, however they seem to take it so I will not be campaigning any time soon) so making porting harder for no good reason is not a good play.

Or if you prefer any kid with a copy of game maker could probably go toe to toe with the best and brightest of the 16 bit era (especially if you first get them to read https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iNSQIyNpVGHeak6isbP6AHdHD50gs8MNXF1GCf08efg/pub?embedded=true ). No chance of said same kid being able to do it on said old hardware but who cares.

Roll on third party status.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> name 20 worthwhile games for the system. With the N64 you almost can't


mario 64
mario kart 64
smash bros
star fox
golden eye
zelda oot
zelda mm
banjo kazooie
banjo tooie
wave racer
mischief makers
dk 64
diddy kong racing
conker
perfect dark
blast corps
jet force Gemini
ogre battle 64
mario party 3
paper mario







more

clay fighter
turok
snowboard kids
Pokemon stadiem
mario party 2
kirby crystal shards
harvest moon


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Bad specs don't make bad games, but they sure do make it easier for it to happen.


QFT, this is the main point. You don't have to make the strongest machine on the market, but it does have to be adequate. If it's not adequate. If developers can't spread their wings of creativity, can't experiment, and their ideas and vision are constrained by the metal they're working on, nobody is enthusiastic about working on the system - you'll get mediocre support. You don't have to have a top-performing machine, but it has to "perform adequately".


Bladexdsl said:


> mario 64
> mario kart 64 - Mario/Nintendo
> smash bros - Mario/Nintendo
> star fox - Star Fox/Nintendo
> ...


You just demonstrated my point. You listed a bunch of Nintendo games, bestseller franchises like Mario, Zelda and StarFox that we already know, a bunch of Rare titles and whole 3 oddballs - Blast Corps, Mischief Makers and Ogre Battle. If your list was bread, it would be so stale it could kill someone. You've demonstrated the problem and played into my argument. Nihil Novi - nothing new is being created, it's just masturbation over established franchises. It's milking an old cow.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2016)

you said

name 20 worthwhile games for the system. With the N64 you almost can't

i just did over 20 doesn't matter who made them. you did not say 3rd party games


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> you said
> 
> name 20 worthwhile games for the system. With the N64 you almost can't
> 
> i just did over 20 doesn't matter who made them


I said that once you do, you see a trend of sameness. Work on your reading comperhension. Listing 20 is already hard as it is, and once you do, the face of the library reveals itself to you as samey and barren, lacking variety.

When I think PS1, I think of Final Fantasy, MGS, NFS or Tekken. Sony franchises are somewhere in the mix, but they're in a crowd of different, varied content. You're celebrating victory because you managed to list 20 items when almost all of those items are nothing new or inventive.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

It's not hate, I'm demonstrating a trend. The N64 had mostly Nintendo content keeping it alive and it sold poory compared to the PS1. The Wii U has mostly Nintendo content keeping it alive and it's selling poorly compared to the PS4. If you're having a hard time comperhending why variety is good at this point, that's really your problem and your cognitive bias that I don't have to deal with. I know that I can't get through to you because you're not wearing blinders - you're wearing blast shields. I literally knew exactly what you're going to list prior to you listing the games because there's so little to list. This was a simple exercise that demonstrated an issue, you not understanding the point of the exercise doesn't invalidate its results. I basically conned you into proving me right and you're celebrating for some reason, as if you defended a maiden's honor or something. Your maiden's a pimp and you're her bitch. She owns you because she owns Mario.

EDIT: I like how you've expanded on the list by adding f*cking Pokemon, Kirby and Mario Party, like it doesn't strengthen my argument. As if I didn't "win" hard enough, so you have to cut the branch you're sitting on some more. Half of your new additions are Nintendo franchises, it'd be asinine not to have them on the system. You're still struggling to think of examples, I'm sure - hence Harvest Moon, when most Harvest Moon games are on PlayStation. Good show, good show.


----------



## depaul (Jun 18, 2016)

Hardware specs also play an important role in a sense that most companies use a framework to easily port a game across all plateforms (PC, PS4, PS3, XB360, XB1). For example: Unreal engine 4, Unity....

Now imagine the WiiU that doesn't even have the power to support those frameworks, so companies often choose to skip it because they don't want to code the game from scratch.


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 18, 2016)

I completely agree with him!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

Luglige said:


> I still think the games will be good.



They will, yes. That was never the issue here.



Foxi4 said:


> You just demonstrated my point. You listed a bunch of Nintendo games, bestseller franchises like Mario, Zelda and StarFox that we already know, a bunch of Rare titles and whole 3 oddballs - Blast Corps, Mischief Makers and Ogre Battle. If your list was bread, it would be so stale it could kill someone. You've demonstrated the problem and played into my argument. Nihil Novi - nothing new is being created, it's just masturbation over established franchises. It's milking an old cow.



You'd have better luck asking someone for a SNES/NGC game list that has more than just Nintendo games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You'd have better luck asking someone for a SNES/NGC game list that has more than just Nintendo games.


They were also better systems, so we're in agreement.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Please just ignored  Reggie. He don't know what he is talking about. Avoid the confusion and rumour at any cost!



Foxi4 said:


> They were also better systems, so we're in agreement.



Actually, NES/SNES were better systems to my experienced.. Large library and better games thanks to 3rd party.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I said that once you do, you see a trend of sameness. Work on your reading comperhension. Listing 20 is already hard as it is, and once you do, the face of the library reveals itself to you as samey and barren, lacking variety.
> 
> When I think PS1, I think of Final Fantasy, MGS, NFS or Tekken. Sony franchises are somewhere in the mix, but they're in a crowd of different, varied content. You're celebrating victory because you managed to list 20 items when almost all of those items are nothing new or inventive.


Sony is the same way. It's always the same franchises over and over. The Playstation 1 had tons of shovelware too. I don't get your point. You're comparing quantity over quality.

Here's a better challenge:
Name 20 GOOD Playstation games that sold just as good if not better than those "few" Nintendo 64 titles.

You wanna know what people remember? N64. You wanna know what console excited schoolchildren and adults alike?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Actually, NES/SNES were better systems to my experienced.. Large library and better games thanks to 3rd party.


That's what I just said - the SNES was a better system than the N64, and the NGC was a step up, even if it was a minor one.


----------



## Zense (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not hate, I'm demonstrating a trend. The N64 had mostly Nintendo content keeping it alive and it sold poory compared to the PS1. The Wii U has mostly Nintendo content keeping it alive and it's selling poorly compared to the PS4. If you're having a hard time comperhending why variety is good at this point, that's really your problem and your cognitive bias that I don't have to deal with. I know that I can't get through to you because you're not wearing blinders - you're wearing blast shields. I literally knew exactly what you're going to list prior to you listing the games because there's so little to list.



Haha! I think you have to relax because bladexdsl isn't really trying to fight your point, he's just trying to see how many he can list as a kind of challenge to himself. I mean I tried to make a list myself and only got to like 13 games.

The GB, DS, 3DS, SNES, NGC and Wii are a lot easier, meanwhile the Wii U is even worse than the N64 in this case. I don't think the N64 was bad quality-wise, though. I find myself going back to it as much as the ps1 or PS2. Like the latest games I've played were SM64DS, Super Smash and Banjo Kazooie.

Anyways, back to the topic. The NX has the benefit of timing and that Nintendo has learnt a lot about the market and what direction it's going.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Sony is the same way. It's always the same franchises over and over. The Playstation 1 had tons of shovelware too. I don't get your point. You're comparing quality over quantity.
> 
> Here's a better challenge:
> Name 20 GOOD Playstation games that sold just as good if not better than those "few" Nintendo 64 titles.


I could do it blindfolded with my arms behind my back:

Metal Gear Solid
Tekken
Final Fantasy
Spyro
Legacy of Kain (Soul Reaver and Blood Omen)
Diablo
Breath of Fire
Parasite Eve
Grand Theft Auto
Time Crisis
Silent Hill
Tenchu
Oddworld
Crash Bandicoot
Syphon Filter
Star Ocean
Persona
Castlevania (seeing that SOTN is superior to N64vania in every way)
Klonoa
Tomba
Ace Combat
Medal of Honor
Megaman X
Suikoden
Street Fighter and Street Fighter Alpha
Tomb Raider
Resident Evil
Fear Effect
Driver
Armored Core
Front Mission
Gex

The list goes on. Those aren't even single titles, they're franchises with multiple entries in them. Some were released on the N64 as well, but the ports/installments sucked dick - nobody plays N64 Resident Evil or N64 Castlevania. Even if they were on it, they lived on on the PS1 while the N64 ones fell into obscurity. I could spend literally all day enumerating good PS1 games that everyone loved, I haven't even scratched the surface. People remember the PS1 very fondly, saying otherwise is complete lunacy.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 18, 2016)

If they manage to use Unity and UE4 and have similar way of coding.... and specs somewhere close to PS4.5 then, Nintendo would have a chance for the very first time to get third party support.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> I could do it blindfolded with my arms behind my back:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid
> Tekken
> ...



Driver 2, Tomba2, Xena Warrior Princess etc etc xD Metal twister, Destruction Derby...


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 18, 2016)

Ericzander said:


> When Reggie, the president of Nintendo of America, was asked yesterday about how he felt the NX stacks up against the new Xbox and Playstation consoles, he responded in an expected (but still disappointing) way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We know, but it is for us.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fact is.  Nintendo should release its games accross all consoles.


----------



## Steena (Jun 18, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Sony is the same way. It's always the same franchises over and over. The Playstation 1 had tons of shovelware too. I don't get your point. You're comparing quantity over quality.
> 
> Here's a better challenge:
> Name 20 GOOD Playstation games that sold just as good if not better than those "few" Nintendo 64 titles.
> ...



Are you saying that nobody remembers MGS, FFT, FFVII, FFIX, Gran Turismo, Driver, Tomb Raider, Medievil, Spyro, Ape Escape, Crash (Team Racing being objectively superior to MK64, simply by being the same game but with less RNG), Klonoa, Xenogears, Suikoden, Breath of Fire, Abe, Winning Eleven, Alundra, Dragon Quest VII, Tenchu, Resident evil 1-2-3, Silent Hill, Valkyrie profile, Vagrant Story, castlevania SOTN, and the other myriad of sports games (rally/fishing/tennis/skating).

Most of the aforementioned games keep getting kickstarter nostalgia projects that are based upon them and are fueled by hype alone. Or they get remade, or are still ongoing franchises that sell. How can this be the case?

Bloodstained has many more fans due to SOTN (a single PS1 entry) than the 5-6 games present on Nintendo handhelds that were released over a decade, and was much more influential. Surely that wouldn't have been the case if nobody remembered the system, especially knowing that both the GBA and DS were super successful.

The N64 had the 2 superior platformers (Mario, B&K) and Zelda (the best blend of action/adventure that lacked in high quality on PS1). Everything else either was inferior or didn't even exist on the system. I loved both and I'm glad I owned both, but if I had to choose one, I wouldn't even know 80% of the genres existed if that choice was the N64. Plus, the PS1 had more GOOD GAMES, a fuckload more, as listed above. Yes, it also had more shovelware, but you can choose not to buy them, which unless your mom bought games for you, that cannot just be a negative, what the fuck.

The PS1 is by far more fondly remembered and had the best library overall by a huge margin, even if I believe that SM64 was the single highest quality/most important game that generation. I think you just were a child who only owned one system so he didn't know better but to build nostalgia for the only thing he had.

The N64 was practically nonexistant outside of north america. Can't get attached to something if you don't have it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

We can stop the list wars, the point has been made. Making a Top 20 of games that are inarguably good and universally liked on the N64 is a struggle, I feel that on the PS1, using individual titles, making a Top 100 wouldn't be that big of a challenge. This shows the power of third-party support, it can make or break a system, and it's not "quantity over quality", the games mentioned are all quality.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> They were also better systems, so we're in agreement.



Actually, NES/SNES were better systems to my experienced.. Large


Foxi4 said:


> That's what I just said - the SNES was a better system than the N64, and the NGC was a step up, even if it was a minor one.



Yeah but I just excluded NGC because I don't considered NGC to be a better system at all. No 3rd party so I was stick to SNES and NES because of 3rd party.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's what I just said - the SNES was a better system than the N64, and the NGC was a step up, even if it was a minor one.



The problem with SNES is that the games were sometimes censored and it made the Mega Drive / Genesis versions automatically better for being uncensored. Two great examples are, Sunset Riders and Robocop Vs. Terminator.



Foxi4 said:


> I could do it blindfolded with my arms behind my back:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid
> Tekken
> ...



PS1 has a ton of awesome games but considering Dreamcast also got some of those games it's better to play them on the DC due to being an improvement. Klonoa's on Wii so I'd take that over the PS1 version. I've still yet to play Fear Effect though I've got so many PS1 games on my PSTV to play it's hard to choose one. 

Ghost in the Shell should have been in that list of yours, Foxi.



azoreseuropa said:


> Actually, NES/SNES were better systems to my experienced.. Large


I grew up playing NES but I prefer the 16bit era completely, maybe it's because the games appeal more to me and the graphics/gameplay are more balanced than the 8bit counterpart. Another thing about the 16bit era, Mega Drive / Genesis usually got the games uncut while SNES had them censored in some way.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The problem with SNES is that the games were sometimes censored and it made the Mega Drive / Genesis versions automatically better for being uncensored. Two great examples are, Sunset Riders and Robocop Vs. Terminator.
> 
> I grew up playing NES but I prefer the 16bit era completely, maybe it's because the games appeal more to me and the graphics/gameplay are more balanced than the 8bit counterpart. Another thing about the 16bit era, Mega Drive / Genesis usually got the games uncut while SNES had them censored in some way.



Very true about uncensored and censored.. A censored like Mortal Kombat for SNES and a uncensored for Mega Drive/ Sega Genesis version. However, I was never fan of Sega at all. I was into Nintendo for a several reasons: Zelda, Mario, and Mega Man (No, I wasn't into Donkey Kong at all, lol). There you go.


----------



## nwiifletcher (Jun 18, 2016)

I think it means nothing at al for the future of NX.  They are just keeping the secret of NX by saying nothing about the specs.  They are not ready to reveal anything yet.  I like all of you wish they would but its their system and they can release it anyway they want to, including at the last minute which all of us think is ridiculous.  Who knows, it just might work out for them.


----------



## Fuses (Jun 18, 2016)

Pretty sure NX will be ARM and have a shared library with their new handheld, and because of that they have little interest in getting third-party x86 games on their console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

The point wasn't to list games or their alternatives, the point was to illustrate that the library is samey. Sure, some of the games are "better on the DC" (which was a next gen at the time, so go figure), or another platform, but that's not the issue discussed, the issue was variety.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 18, 2016)

welp, Nintendo has gone officially gone full retard.


----------



## chrislaustin (Jun 18, 2016)

mech said:


> welp, Nintendo has gone officially gone full retard.



OMG, greatest post EVER!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

mech said:


> welp, Nintendo has gone officially gone full retard.


It was a low blow of Nintendo (Reggie) to refer as to how they don't need teraflops or what have you in regards to Microsoft's Xbox Scorpio. Phil Spencer and Microsoft seems like they want to get their audience to play with others via cross-platform as well as Phil Spencer saying he'd be fine with cross-overs.


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I would argue that Nintendo died long before that. Nintendo died when their proprietary technology became more important than getting widespread support, when they rejected industry standards. What we're seeing now is a decomposing corpse, the effects of poor decisions from decades ago. The decline started in mid-90'ies, with the Wii and the DS being anomalies on an otherwise declining graph. Things have never been the same after the N64, and they never will if Nintendo doesn't change its trajectory.




I hope Nintendo takes its last breath soon because I am hoping companies like game freak (pokemon) will start porting pokemon to PC or Mobile ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 18, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Good specs doesn't mean it'll be friendly for third party developers. There's plenty of articles out there with information from third party devs that point out there's plenty of other problems that make it hard to develop for Nintendo consoles. They need to make it easy to develop for and have good support for third party devs. It shouldn't take them a week to respond to a dev's question or give out incomplete development tools.
> 
> As for a consumer like me who primarily plays on PC, I don't really care about the specs as no console will compare to my PC. If they want my attention, then they need to put out plenty of games I want to play and make the system so cheap I wouldn't mind throwing in that much money to play them. As long as the game plays well and smoothly with a decent look, then I'll be happy. Bayonetta 2 is still one of my favorite recent games.
> 
> EDIT: Though, I'd be even happier if they just developed their games for PC as well.




I can't speak for AAA developers obviously but as a licensed indie dev for the Wii U I can attest to the fact that tech support is available via the developer forums 24/7 365 days a year and you can reach them by phone during normal business hours and they pick up very promptly and are very helpful.

I would think logically AAA developers have even better support or at the very least, the same level.

The tools indie devs are provided with make game development so much easier. Though from what I understand AAA developers usually just end up with the SDK alone and make all their own engines from scratch (sometimes they'll use an existing one but you get the idea).

Porting things to the Wii U is where things start to break down though. Games that run brilliantly on a PC (or another console with better hardware) have to be summed down quite a bit to make them playable which makes it a turn off for consumers. Would you rather have the full experience or save about $10 (usd) for a stripped down version?

Even if Nintendo doesn't want to make a powerhouse and keep the NX affordable they're still going to have to at the very least be on par with the Xbox one and ps4


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 18, 2016)

LOL ---> https://mynintendonews.com/2016/06/...t-says-you-should-grab-a-wii-u-while-you-can/


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

mech said:


> LOL ---> https://mynintendonews.com/2016/06/...t-says-you-should-grab-a-wii-u-while-you-can/


Man, Nintendo is getting really desperate trying to sell Wii Us.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 18, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> I can't speak for AAA developers obviously but as a licensed indie dev for the Wii U I can attest to the fact that tech support is available via the developer forums 24/7 365 days a year and you can reach them by phone during normal business hours and they pick up very promptly and are very helpful.
> 
> I would think logically AAA developers have even better support or at the very least, the same level.
> 
> ...


It sounds like they've improved it, so that's good. I'm mainly referencing this. Yeah, obviously if Nintendo wants the same third party games as other platforms, their system should be just as capable. Though, that wasn't exactly what I have in mind (since I can already just play those games on PC). I was thinking maybe devs could treat it similar to a handheld and just throw smaller and cheaper projects on there. Then again, there's no reason those can't be released on PC as well.

I'd rather just see them go the PC route, but as long as they're going to be stubborn about their consoles, price and exclusives are going to be my main concern. They can go a couple of different routes with this. They can either try to come up with a box to compete with PS/Xbox that'll be roughly as expensive and powerful or they can make a cheap but solid box that's meant to be a side to the PS/Xbox/PC, just have it so cheap that have anyone interested in their games won't mind throwing in that much money.

With the last generation, it seemed like they went for the latter but it needed to be cheaper and have more good exclusives.


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If graphics and power doesn't matter then Nintendo could have kept on using the Wii rather than releasing a new (commercial failure) console that is the Wii U right now.


yeah they could, I don't see why not


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> yeah they could, I don't see why not


The Wii's image was tarnished by how Nintendo marketed so hardly anyone cared about it or played on it. Yeah, it sold a lot but for gamers it was very lacking in quality content (it has some good games, sure).


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The Wii's image was tarnished by how Nintendo marketed so hardly anyone cared about it or played on it. Yeah, it sold a lot but for gamers it was very lacking in quality content (it has some good games, sure).


it sold more than the other guys you are talking about. they sold something new and they sold the console at a win while the ps3 and xbox 360 where eating money for like 2 years because the hardware was so expensive.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 18, 2016)

What Reggie said basically means:

"We're going to make the best system we can that makes financial sense for us. We're not going to make a console specifically to be better than what microsoft or sony makes. If that happens, cool. If not, that's cool too. But we're going to focus on what we feel our needs are as game makers, and what we feel will give us the best tools to accomplish our development goals."

I'm personally still hoping for x86 architecture with near-quality of ps4 and Xone.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> it sold more than the other guys you are talking about. they sold something new and they sold the console at a win while the ps3 and xbox 360 where eating money for like 2 years because the hardware was so expensive.


The sales of Wii don't really matter to customers since they're not the ones profiting off it, Boy123.


----------



## xirtamehtsitahw (Jun 18, 2016)

Inb4 Nintendo dead by 2020.

Seriously--they're just packaging a beefed-up Wii U as the NX. The only difference: the possibility of the controller being capable of functioning as a separate handheld gaming system. This is an even smaller update than between the Wii and the Wii U.

Soon, it will only be Sony and Microsoft fighting the game wars. Should've stuck to playing cards, Nintendo.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 18, 2016)

xirtamehtsitahw said:


> Inb4 Nintendo dead by 2020.
> 
> Seriously--they're just packaging a beefed-up Wii U as the NX. The only difference: the possibility of the controller being capable of functioning as a separate handheld gaming system. This is an even smaller update than between the Wii and the Wii U.
> 
> Soon, it will only be Sony and Microsoft fighting the game wars. Should've stuck to playing cards, Nintendo.


Actually it is just the same as the Wii U but with an almost irrelevant update to the gamepad.
It is not even a new console, this time it just accepts 3DS game cards and it functions like a 2DS, only with worse battery life.
Because if you can pull weird speculation out your ass, also can I.


----------



## xirtamehtsitahw (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm not sure what to make of that post. Let's just say this thread should be closed. To avoid further flame wars. I myself shall refuse to post further, thus making any flaming/trolling, et cetera, a complete waste of time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2016)

Shhshhshh....
Do you guys hear that? Is that an... an ambulance? What's that noise? "WiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiU"
Who's that in the ambulance? Oh no! Its all the third party developers! They're all dead! They needed more power!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 18, 2016)

xirtamehtsitahw said:


> I'm not sure what to make of that post. Let's just say this thread should be closed. To avoid further flame wars. I myself shall refuse to post further, thus making any flaming/trolling, et cetera, a complete waste of time.


Well, I will tell you what to make of that post.
A relevant PR person from Nintendo has made a blunder, because that statement is no more than a blunder.
People are quite pessimistic and are pulling speculation out of their asses.
We have no idea what the NX really packs. There is no reason to believe it is based on the Wii U or even compatible with the Wii U.
The post before makes fun of this baseless speculation. Actually there is a "baseless NX speculation" thread, perhaps post relating speculation belong there.


Robfozz said:


> Shhshhshh....
> Do you guys hear that? Is that an... an ambulance? What's that noise? "WiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiU"
> Who's that in the ambulance? Oh no! Its all the third party developers!


Do you mean Third Parties have come to the rescue? ... .....


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's what I just said - the SNES was a better system than the N64, and the NGC was a step up, even if it was a minor one.


You state that they are trending downward.  Assuming you view the SNES as the peak with the downward trend following from there, that gives us a total of 5 data-points.  You've thrown one of those datapoints (Wii) away as irrelevant (which is causes a rather large disruption in statistics with this few datapoints) which takes us to 4 data-points.  So with those datapoints, that gives only three slopes to work with, which includes a negative slope from SNES to N64, then a positive slope from N64 to Gamecube, and then a negative slope from Gamecube to Wii U.  So down, up, down.  And with such few data points the margin of error is _very_ high.  Adding the Wii back into the equation, because dominant success should not be punished--perhaps the degree of success is an outlier, but the fact of it's success cannot be dismissed completely--what you've got are 4 slopes: down, up, up, down.  I can hardly consider that to be in support of a downward trend.  What I glean from the data is volatility.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 18, 2016)

Uh oh.






Pic souce: Twitter


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 53361
> 
> Pic souce: Twitter




Hes thinking, fuck my life.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> You state that they are trending downward.  Assuming you view the SNES as the peak with the downward trend following from there, that gives us a total of 5 data-points.  You've thrown one of those datapoints (Wii) away as irrelevant (which is causes a rather large disruption in statistics with this few datapoints) which takes us to 4 data-points.  So with those datapoints, that gives only three slopes to work with, which includes a negative slope from SNES to N64, then a positive slope from N64 to Gamecube, and then a negative slope from Gamecube to Wii U.  So down, up, down.  And with such few data points the margin of error is _very_ high.  Adding the Wii back into the equation, because dominant success should not be punished--perhaps the degree of success is an outlier, but the fact of it's success cannot be dismissed completely--what you've got are 4 slopes: down, up, up, down.  I can hardly consider that to be in support of a downward trend.  What I glean from the data is volatility.


The first datapoint, operating in millions of units sold worldwide, is the NES at 61.9. This is followed by the SNES at 49.1, the N64 at 32.9, the NGC at 21.7, the Wii at 101.6 and the Wii U at 12.8. This isn't even accounting for the fact that since the NES, the market has grown, not shrunk. I can dismiss the Wii as a fluke if the sales are trending down overall.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The first datapoint, operating in millions of units sold worldwide, is the NES at 61.9. This is followed by the SNES at 49.1, the N64 at 32.9, the NGC at 21.7, the Wii at 101.6 and the Wii U at 12.8. This isn't even accounting for the fact that since the NES, the market has grown, not shrunk. I can dismiss the Wii as a fluke if the sales are trending down overall.


So then is the Gamecube not a step up from the N64?


----------



## gbaboy123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The sales of Wii don't really matter to customers since they're not the ones profiting off it, Boy123.


ok bro enough for to day. I don't feel like it anymore so bye


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 18, 2016)

"we are all about content" "we will leave the console fight to MS and sony".....plot twist the NX is the xbox one-two and ninty are teaming up with MS in a software developer capacity to try take down sony......the N...X.....


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> ok bro enough for to day. I don't feel like it anymore so bye


I was just saying that sales do not matter for us, the customers/gamers because what we want is quality software (games) for the consoles. Sales don't really matter unless you're getting a piece of the cake.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 18, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> What Reggie said basically means:
> 
> "We're going to make the best system we can that makes financial sense for us. We're not going to make a console specifically to be better than what microsoft or sony makes. If that happens, cool. If not, that's cool too. But we're going to focus on what we feel our needs are as game makers, and what we feel will give us the best tools to accomplish our development goals."
> 
> I'm personally still hoping for x86 architecture with near-quality of ps4 and Xone.


Quoting this because the point he made is under-appreciated


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> So then is the Gamecube not a step up from the N64?


If the N64 sold 32 million and the NGC sold 21 then no, it's not, not in terms of sales. I think it's a better system, but the damage to the brand was done. The Vita is a great system too, but that alone didn't make it sell - there are factors beyond the specs at play, stuff like marketing, past performance, the library, licensing, feature set etc. - you have to strike a balance with those before you strike a cord with the consumers.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 18, 2016)

I have mixed feelings, most Nintendo games are good, but... Why on earth they can't make a powerful console!!??


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 18, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's a better system, but the damage to the brand was done. Vita is a great system too, but that alone didn't make it sell - there are factors beyond the specs at play, stuff like marketing, past performance, the library, licensing, feature set etc. - you have to strike a balance with those before you strike a cord with the consumers.


Well, exactly, because for the consumers it is not about the specs. /s
(no, seriously)

@Gon Freecss 
How is it possible to have only two posts since 2013?
You're even less productive than Togashi!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, exactly, because for the consumers it is not about the specs. /s
> (no, seriously)


Your system needs the specs to support a library that goes beyond the games made specifically for it. You can have as many installments of Mario Party as you want, but can you run Crysis? ;O; /jk

The specs are means to a goal - getting quality, contemporary games. Without them you're lagging behind everybody else.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 18, 2016)

They make underpowered consoles because its cheap to make, they release in between Playstation and Microsoft so there is less competition and they make these consoles mostly for kids so they really don't give a shit about specs.

Some might not like this but its true.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 18, 2016)

tbh i kinda think they may have done the right thing, even if they do release a slightly upgraded wiiu, right now i dont see them coming back into the game for this generation, pouring more money into a mid cycle console imho wouldn't be a good move for ninty, i think the best they could do is try make a bridge console that brings them more inline with the ps4 and xbox1 just so they can repair bridges with the third party dev's before the next next gen buildup


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 18, 2016)

Nintendo have NEVER focused on specs. ever.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 18, 2016)

If they piss off developers for another generation they're screwed


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Nintendo have NEVER focused on specs. ever.


False. The NES, SNES, N64 and Gamecube were designed as competitive and top-of-the-line. They had a bunch of other problems, but specs were not one of them.

Anywho, a chart illustrating my previous point:


----------



## weatMod (Jun 18, 2016)

"For us it’s about content. Nintendo is a content focused company. "

TOP KeK

yeah look at all that content, look at all those 1st party games for the wii u, metroid, zelda ,full 3d mario



Nintendo is in the business of selling hardware it is one of the only companies that makes profits from hardware, but unfortunately Nintendo is  selling us  useless hardware after useless hardware and does not deliver any quality 1st party software titles  for their   systems anymore
 all we get and is shovel-ware, turn based RPG's (which i can not  stand) and side scrolling  2.5d crap
everyone knows that Nintendo's primary source of income these days is hardware, hardware with  either no software of shit libraries  stocked with he the same old shit genres, they just produce the same old shit genres , 2.5d side scrollers and  turn based RPG,and  i hate them both really
Nintendo does not care about it's fanbase or producing quality content anymore only about pushing out lazy garbage to make a buck


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 18, 2016)

weatMod said:


> "For us it’s about content. Nintendo is a content focused company. "
> 
> TOP KeK
> 
> ...


what the fuck is 2.5d


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 18, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> what the fuck is 2.5d


like nsmb, 3d models on a 2d plane


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> what the fuck is 2.5d


It's between 2D and 3D so 2.5D have that 3D-feeling, kinda like Mario 3D Land/World.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 18, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> what the fuck is 2.5d


side-scrollers with 3D models.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

mech said:


> They make underpowered consoles because its cheap to make, they release in between Playstation and Microsoft so there is less competition and they make these consoles mostly for kids so they really don't give a shit about specs.
> 
> Some might not like this but its true.


Most of their loyal customers are fanboys too so they don't care about how they do it, just as long as they release a new console they're happy. Sheep.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 18, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> what the fuck is 2.5d


games that have graphics rendered in 3d but have fixed camera ,usually side scrollers
all nintendo does is put out lazy side scrolllers that could run on a game cube but sell you new hardware that they never even bother to take advantage of with  95% of their 1st party titles
 alot of the 1st party  wii u  games could have been  done on gamecube hardware


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2016)

2.5D is a very broad term. It used to denote 2D games that were designed to look or play like 3D ones (isometrical games, raycasting games like Wolfenstein or Doom etc., anything where visual trickery was used to give illusion of depth), now it's the opposite - 3D games that are made to look or play as 2D ones.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

weatMod said:


> games that have graphics rendered in 3d but have fixed camera ,usually side scrollers
> all nintendo does is put out lazy side scrolllers that could run on a game cube but sell you new hardware that they never even bother to take advantage of with  95% of their 1st party titles
> alot of the 1st party  wii u  games could have been  done on gamecube hardware


My favourite side-scroller platformer from this generation wasn't even developed by Nintendo. Rayman Legends. Awesome game!


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 18, 2016)

All I have to say is this:


----------



## jeff2242 (Jun 18, 2016)

Maybe they want to down play the NX so at the last minute Sony and Microsoft doesn't worry about them being a competitor and then ride the coat-tails of Nintendo as they have been doing since the 90's.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 18, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> All I have to say is this:




Wow. I usually don't watch his videos nor like him but I've to say he showed me a side of him that I hadn't seen before and I'll also add that I completely agree with him. I grew up playing Nintendo and Sega but mostly Nintendo and if it wasn't due to the big N I might've not been as interested in gaming as I am now. It's disappointing that Nintendo and Reggie still don't get what they're doing wrong and this alone is pushing me from considering to purchase the NX at launch (not that I was going to anyway but I had hoped they'd know it better).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wow. I usually don't watch his videos nor like him but I've to say he showed me a side of him that I hadn't seen before and I'll also add that I completely agree with him. I grew up playing Nintendo and Sega but mostly Nintendo and if it wasn't due to the big N I might've not been as interested in gaming as I am now. It's disappointing that Nintendo and Reggie still don't get what they're doing wrong and this alone is pushing me from considering to purchase the NX at launch (not that I was going to anyway but I had hoped they'd know it better).


Rich tends to put his foot in his mouth every now and then, but he was more or less correct. This is exactly what I mean by saying "adequate hardware" - it has to be hardware that supports the games of its generation.

The NES didn't just win because of the shady licensing either - in many ways the hardware was cutting edge, especially compared to Atari that was stuck in the past. That, and SEGA's licensing deals were even worse.

The SNES and the MD were evenly matched and sales-wise they're really close, but either way the SNES was powerful for its time.

The N64 was in many ways more powerful than the PS1, but it had tons of design flaws that go beyond the cartridges - for instance, it had plenty of memory, but each texture was capped at 4kb. If you've ever wondered why PS1 games are nicely textured while N64 games look muddy or resort to gouraud shading, that's the reason. To make textures at least half-way decent, developers like Rare had to stack them - games like Banjo-Kazooie use multilayered textures in order to achieve the level of detail that could've been achieved on one layer on the PS1. Not only that, Nintendo also insisted on using their proprietary code for the 3D accelerator. The system rendered 3D based on a programmable accelerator which used microcode, similarly to how shader programs work today. The default code that was considered "stable" limited the amount of polygons down to 110,000 flat-shaded polygons per second, even less with textures or shading. Compared to the PS1's 360,000 flat-shaded triangles per second it was incredibly poor performance, and the only way to go beyond this limitation was to use the somewhat tempermental "Turbo" microcode which was not endorsed by Nintendo. If you're wondering why some environments in Ocarina or Majora are just flat backgrounds, the reason is that they couldn't be rendered under Nintendo's strict guidelines. The system was more powerful as far as the metal is concerned, but Nintendo kept throwing hurdles in its way. It's really bizarre once you look into the technical aspects of it all.

The NGC's failings were numerous too - it had no support for media whatsoever. The DC and the PS2 had whole web browsers AFAIR and the NGC couldn't even play a CD. Many people bought a PS2 for its DVD capabilities as well, while the NGC used tiny miniDVD's, even though Nintendo likes to pretend they were proprietary storage.

They've had their head in the clouds for a long time, they didn't go nuts overnight, all this was a long time coming.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a little exercise I like to call "Name 20". The rules are simple, name 20 worthwhile games for the system. With the N64 you almost can't - there's the bestsellers like Mario 64, Mario Kart, Smash, StarFox, GoldenEye, LoZ: OOT and LoZ: MM, Banjo-Kazooie, Perfect Dark, but before long you see a trend in the list - those are all franchises backed by Nintendo, they're either Nintendo games or Rare games, and most of them are Mario in a variety of flavours. You'd have to be very cynical not to see a problem of the lack of variety affecting this pitifully small library.



Bah. It's easy to get your own point validated when you're dismissing Rare and Nintendo titles from the get go. Plus, people usually can't be bothered to reach beyond the common top title line-up to prove you wrong. Then again, they can't really, because there's no arguing of the numbers in the N64 game library. Still, I could say that WCW / nWo Revenge for the N64 sold better than plenty of PlayStation titles, which people hold in high regard. In fact, it sold better than Silent Hill, Chrono Cross, Syphon Filter, Star Ocean and Xenogears. So, what do sales numbers mean, when the majority of people would probably pick one of the PlayStation titles over the higher grossing wrestling game? The problem lies within the preconceived notion of high ranking games, perpetuated by countless top ten lists.

All of this is neither here, nor there. I just wanted to point out that high sales don't always guarantee a high rank in the collective gamer consciousness. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone sold better than any Resident Evil game on the PlayStation. It sold better than Metal Gear Solid and Crash 3, for crying out loud. It's one of the best selling PlayStation games of all time, and I honestly can't tell you if I have ever seen it on a "must play" list.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Bah. It's easy to get your own point validated when you're dismissing Rare and Nintendo titles from the get go. Plus, people usually can't be bothered to reach beyond the common top title line-up to prove you wrong. Then again, they can't really, because there's no arguing of the numbers in the N64 game library. Still, I could say that WCW / nWo Revenge for the N64 sold better than plenty of PlayStation titles, which people hold in high regard. In fact, it sold better than Silent Hill, Chrono Cross, Syphon Filter, Star Ocean and Xenogears. So, what do sales numbers mean, when the majority of people would probably pick one of the PlayStation titles over the higher grossing wrestling game? The problem lies within the preconceived notion of high ranking games, perpetuated by countless top ten lists.
> 
> All of this is neither here, nor there. I just wanted to point out that high sales don't always guarantee a high rank in the collective gamer consciousness. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone sold better than any Resident Evil game on the PlayStation. It sold better than Metal Gear Solid and Crash 3, for crying out loud. It's one of the best selling PlayStation games of all time, and I honestly can't tell you if I have ever seen it on a "must play" list.


I played it and really enjoyed it, it's an excellent game in its own right. I would easily recommend it, along with the GBA one. You missed the point of the exercise. There are 370-odd games, listing 20 is obviously possible, so I wouldn't stack the odds against myself for no reason. The point was to see which games you actually remember fondly, or which you'd play again on the system. I expected to see a list of Nintendo and Rare games and that's what I got - beat by beat. This does demonstrate a lack of variety, on PlayStation I remember games from all sorts of devs, Sony games are easily in the minority. I don't dismiss good games - they're objectively good. I was pointing out a pattern in the collective consciousness of gamers - the fact that "the N64 was good because it had a bunch of Nintendo games on it". That's not enough - it wasn't enough back then and it's not enough now. I love the NES library, but not because of Mario - I love it because of Contra and Castlevania. Do you catch my drift now? 

As for sales of individual games, this is also a matter of variety. With limited choices, more people will buy the same game than if they had other options. With the N64 vs. PS1 it was a 1:10 ratio when it comes to releases - there was more games, thus more choice. The sales were diluted across the board as a result.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The NGC's failings were numerous too - it had no support for media whatsoever.


But the NGC had an internet attachable adapter for the internet although I can't even name a single game that was playable online. PS2 and Xbox stated on the front cover which games were playable online.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> But the NGC had an internet attachable adapter for the internet although I can't even name a single game that was playable online. PS2 and Xbox stated on the front cover which games were playable online.


Basically it existed for Phantasy Star Online, I can't think of anything else. There was no infrastructure, either - Sony had Netplay, Xbox had XBL, Sega had the Dream Arena, Nintendo had hope.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I could do it blindfolded with my arms behind my back:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid
> Tekken
> ...


You named franchises not games. Some are franchises that are also available on other platforms and some are more loved on said other platforms. Oh boy Klonoa. Nintendo owners sure are missing out. Oddworld was on PC a month after it's release on Playstation and is the platform most people care about. People like the 2D Castlevania more than 3D, the new spiritual successor as my proof. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night/description

The difference between Nintendo 64 and the Playstation is that anyone can name 20 good games off the top of their head because each one had an incredibly solid identity and personality.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Steena said:


> Are you saying that nobody remembers MGS, FFT, FFVII, FFIX, Gran Turismo, Driver, Tomb Raider, Medievil, Spyro, Ape Escape, Crash (Team Racing being objectively superior to MK64, simply by being the same game but with less RNG), Klonoa, Xenogears, Suikoden, Breath of Fire, Abe, Winning Eleven, Alundra, Dragon Quest VII, Tenchu, Resident evil 1-2-3, Silent Hill, Valkyrie profile, Vagrant Story, castlevania SOTN, and the other myriad of sports games (rally/fishing/tennis/skating).
> 
> Most of the aforementioned games keep getting kickstarter nostalgia projects that are based upon them and are fueled by hype alone. Or they get remade, or are still ongoing franchises that sell. How can this be the case?
> 
> ...


I actually didn't own either system as a child because my family was poor. 

I bought them when I was 16 out of curiousity and noticed I found myself playing N64 a lot more. Playstation games just lack personality, imo. Even as a rabid lover of Megaten and Final Fantasy, those games just lack the same charm the N64 had. 

I actually had more fun on the Playstation 2 than the first one, which I bought when I was 18.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> You named franchises not games. Some are franchises that are also available on other platforms and some are more loved on said other platforms. Oh boy Klonoa. Nintendo owners sure are missing out. Oddworld was on PC a month after it's release on Playstation and is the platform most people care about. People like the 2D Castlevania more than 3D, the new spiritual successor as my proof. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night/description
> 
> The difference between Nintendo 64 and the Playstation is that anyone can name 20 good games off the top of their head because each one had an incredibly solid identity and personality.


If I named individual games, you'd be in an even worse position as those franchises have multiple installments. Whether something is an exclusive or not was not relevant to the conversation, but you could easily list 20 PS1 exclusives as well. 2D Castlevania is indeed better, hence people love SotN and hate Castlevania 64, what's your point? The reason people find it easy to name the same 20 games on the N64 is that they all played the same 20 games since the library is so small and samey. The whole point was to show that when asked to list 20 games, the respondent will list those particular games, which means that he had the same experience as every other user - no variety whatsoever. You never get to hear about an N64 game that's really cool and somehow flew under your radar - they don't exist. By the way, being enamoured by the N64 is a typically American thing - the system sold more units in the States than in Europe and Japan combined, hence the N64 love campaign is so prevalent in U.S. media - everywhere else the system didn't even register on the radar.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> If I named individual games, you'd be in an even worse position as those franchises have multiple installments. Whether something is an exclusive or not was not relevant to the conversation, but you could easily list 20 PS1 exclusives as well. 2D Castlevania is indeed better, hence people love SotN and hate Castlevania 64, what's your point? The reason people find it easy to name the same 20 games on the N64 is that they all played the same 20 games since the library is so small and samey.


In other words, you're outright admitting the Playstation is bloated with the same thing over and over... 

Reminds me of those 101-in-One games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> In other words, you're outright admitting the Playstation is bloated with the same thing over and over...
> 
> Reminds me of those 101-in-One games.


Quite the opposite - it has plenty of original games. It has long-standing franchises with sequels, but that's hardly a bad thing considering the fact that at least half of the N64's Top 20 are sequels to NES and SNES games.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Jun 19, 2016)

Reminder that Reggie isn't the one making the console and that Kimishima is the one with the last word


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

AtlasFontaine said:


> Reminder that Reggie isn't the one making the console and that Kimishima is the one with the last word


The final design might be irrelevant if the spokesperson for the whole company shoots it in tge head before it reaches store shelves.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The final design might be irrelevant if the spokesperson for the whole company shoots it in tge head before it reaches store shelves.



But isn't Kimishima pretty much the Spokeperson tho?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

AtlasFontaine said:


> But isn't Kimishima pretty much the Spokeperson tho?


I would say that Reggie and Iwata were the faces of the company for many years, and after Iwata's untimely departure, it's really up to Reggie to save the company's face. He should've said "How does it stack up to the PS4 and Xbox One? When you see it, you'll shit a stack of bricks, that's how! It's going to be the next best thing since the invention of the wheel, it will redefine the way you play games, so hold onto your pants because they'll slide right off if you don't" and then keep his mouth shut, regardless of the actual specs. This non-obligating, question-avoiding bullshit of "we care about content" does damage to the brand before the product is even complete.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I would say that Reggie and Iwata were the faces of the company for many years, and after Iwata's untimely departure, it's really up to Reggie to save the company's face. He should've said "How does it stack up? When you see it, you'll shit a stack of bricks, that's how! It's going to be the next best thing after the invention of the wheel, it will redefine the way you play games, so hold onto your pants because they'll slide right off if you don't" and then keep his mouth shut, regardless of the actual specs.


It was a PR error, but don't blow it out of proportions.
There's still plenty time to fix it, if the actual console is good (imho, comparable with the current PS4)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> It was a PR error, but don't blow it out of proportions.
> There's still plenty time to fix it, if the actual console is good (imho, comparable with the current PS4)


All I'm saying is that it's a blunder, I'll judge the NX when I see it, but Nintendo is not in a position to make mistakes right now.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wow. I usually don't watch his videos nor like him but I've to say he showed me a side of him that I hadn't seen before and I'll also add that I completely agree with him. I grew up playing Nintendo and Sega but mostly Nintendo and if it wasn't due to the big N I might've not been as interested in gaming as I am now. It's disappointing that Nintendo and Reggie still don't get what they're doing wrong and this alone is pushing me from considering to purchase the NX at launch (not that I was going to anyway but I had hoped they'd know it better).




 IKRIGHT!
I watched his other feminism video about the new X-men movie, AND Ohhh MY GOD did I love the way he freaked out AND calls out the actress yelling feminism! I'm honestly sad as well about the NX and nintendo in general, i hope we're all wrong and it turns out that they lead the slowly dying console industry to a new age, like the nintendo name becomes a platform or something! But honestly that's what i'm hoping for but after what reggie said...i don't even know!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 19, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> personally I prefer quality content over performance, Nintendo never gets to be the top in specs but the games are fun and enjoyable. I just hope this doesn't push away third party developers.


If it's not at least as powerful as a Gen 1 Xbox one then it most likely will, imo.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 19, 2016)

The GameCube could only officially go online with one game while having LAN support for 3 other games (could have those LAN games online via tunneling)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thing is, the problem isn't just the specs. The Wii U began losing support while the PS3 and the 360 were still getting games, and those were weak machines in comparison. The problems go deeper than that, and they're connected to how the company operates. As far as I know, the draconian licensing terms never quite went away and Nintendo is notoriously difficult to negotiate with. A couple years back EA was in talks with Nintendo over how their network works - Nintendo wouldn't budge and let EA's infrastructure to work alongside Nintendo Network. Miraculously, a few months later EA Access launched on the Xbox. I don't think that was a coincidence. Sony declined cooperation as well, but they have the position of the market leader and had a lot to lose with Instant Game Collection being a competing offer. Nintendo had no reason to staunchly stand their ground, but they did anyways. I feel that they've never woken up from the dream of the late 80'ies/early 90'ies when they had virtually no competition, they seem to believe that they exist in a vacuum of "Nintendo content", it's been like this for years. They have to make it "worth it" for developers to invest in their platform, otherwise all the specs in the world will be for naught.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Tbh Nintendo is kinda right to a degree, it's not the specs it's the games, but that said they can't just alienate customers who want to just play cod or fifa.....that said it does also kinda boil down to Dev laziness and the "shady" tactics I.e Sony/ms basically bribing third party devs for exclusives or timed exclusives, which IMHO is a terrible trend, it's kind of insulting for Sony to essentially say " we have bribed Activision to delay the release of their game/dlc on other platforms.........it's for the gamers"..... Is that f**k for the games that's because Sony get it, the generation is actually won by the platform that can monopolise the "popular" games, and there is 1 easy way to do that, and that's to buy them off, Nintendo just aren't ready to admit that they are not in control any more and that they have to do/pay what the big publishers demand or they will get boycotted, so yeah its not so much Ms/Song's fault per say, but more just how the industry has gone full circle taking control from the console manufacturer and putting it back with publishers


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> Tbh Nintendo is kinda right to a degree, it's not the specs it's the games, but that said they can't just alienate customers who want to just play cod or fifa.....that said it does also kinda boil down to Dev laziness and the "shady" tactics I.e Sony/ms basically bribing third party devs for exclusives or timed exclusives, which IMHO is a terrible trend, it's kind of insulting for Sony to essentially say " we have bribed Activision to delay the release of their game/dlc on other platforms.........it's for the gamers"..... Is that f**k for the games that's because Sony get it, the generation is actually won by the platform that can monopolise the "popular" games, and there is 1 easy way to do that, and that's to buy them off, Nintendo just aren't ready to admit that they are not in control any more and that they have to do/pay what the big publishers demand or they will get boycotted, so yeah its not so much Ms/Song's fault per say, but more just how the industry has gone full circle taking control from the console manufacturer and putting it back with publishers


Meanwhile Nintendo is going around buying developers - Fatal Frame, a long-standing PlayStation franchise, is now owned by Nintendo. They're all doing the same thing.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Meanwhile Nintendo is going around buying developers - Fatal Frame, a long-standing PlayStation franchise, is now owned by Nintendo. They're all doing the same thing.


It's about time, loosing rare was a major precursor imo , Nintendo needs to step up and wrestle back some of its Dev control


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> It's about time, loosing rare was a major precursor imo , Nintendo needs to step up and wrestle back some of its Dev control


You were just complaining about console manufacturers throwing money at publishers to buy exclusivity - Nintendo outright buys the devs. At least with Sony/Microsoft the devs retain independence, a deal with Nintendo is like a pair of shackles.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You were just complaining about console manufacturers throwing money at publishers to buy exclusivity - Nintendo outright buys the devs. At least with Sony/Microsoft the devs retain independence, a deal with Nintendo is like a pair of shackles.


While I may see the practise as a whole as bad for the industry, in terms of Nintendo coming back from their slump they will have to partake in the game


----------



## nando (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Thing is, the problem isn't just the specs. The Wii U began losing support while the PS3 and the 360 were still getting games, and those were weak machines in comparison. The problems go deeper than that, and they're connected to how the company operates. As far as I know, the draconian licensing terms never quite went away and Nintendo is notoriously difficult to negotiate with. A couple years back EA was in talks with Nintendo over how their network works - Nintendo wouldn't budge and let EA's infrastructure to work alongside Nintendo Network. Miraculously, a few months later EA Access launched on the Xbox. I don't think that was a coincidence. Sony declined cooperation as well, but they have the position of the market leader and had a lot to lose with Instant Game Collection being a competing offer. Nintendo had no reason to staunchly stand their ground, but they did anyways. I feel that they've never woken up from the dream of the late 80'ies/early 90'ies when they had virtually no competition, they seem to believe that they exist in a vacuum of "Nintendo content", it's been like this for years. They have to make it "worth it" for developers to invest in their platform, otherwise all the specs in the world will be for naught.




that's not what happened. EA wanted to be the network for all nintendo games. that's no the same as working along side. not only would we have few games to play, but EA would be getting a cut to play them online


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You were just complaining about console manufacturers throwing money at publishers to buy exclusivity - Nintendo outright buys the devs. At least with Sony/Microsoft the devs retain independence, a deal with Nintendo is like a pair of shackles.


Personally, I see a difference between making bribing a publisher to give you timed exclusivity, and stepping forward and making a game happen.  When you purchase a developer, it's more than just the expense to purchase, but also continued funding for each project to make it happen, plus the support from the parent company.  Look at Retro Studios, for example.  They were a mess before Nintendo intervened and whipped them into shape.
Similar story with publishing a game.  Look at The Wonderful 101 and Bayonetta 2: if Nintendo didn't publish them, they would never have been made.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Weaker then ps4 confirmed and has stupid and useless gimmicks


Then again the PS4 is weaker than the PC by an even wider margin.  Nintendo makes fun games and that will always matter.  Sony as well.  One is just more light in tone/kid-friendly.  Someone has to fill that niche.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> Personally, I see a difference between making bribing a publisher to give you timed exclusivity, and stepping forward and making a game happen.  When you purchase a developer, it's more than just the expense to purchase, but also continued funding for each project to make it happen, plus the support from the parent company.  Look at Retro Studios, for example.  They were a mess before Nintendo intervened and whipped them into shape.
> Similar story with publishing a game.  Look at The Wonderful 101 and Bayonetta 2: if Nintendo didn't publish them, they would never have been made.


Fair point, I suppose, but it does take away some of the creative freedom. Nintendo owns a lot of studios that are currently busy doing what seems to be "nothing at all" - how long has it been since Camelot released a game that wasn't Mario Tennis or Mario Golf? You speak highly of Rare under Nintendo's tutolage, but that partnership spawned StarFox Adventures that would've otherwise been called Dinosaur Planet and had nothing to do with StarFox before Nintendo got involved. There are pros and cons to such arrangements.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Then again the PS4 is weaker than the PC by an even wider margin.  Nintendo makes fun games and that will always matter.  Sony as well.  One is just more light in tone/kid-friendly.  Someone has to fill that niche.


Consoles will always be weaker than Pcs. Since pcs can be updated at any time


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 19, 2016)

Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Fair point, I suppose, but it does take away some of the creative freedom. Nintendo owns a lot of studios that are currently busy doing what sees to be "nothing at all" - how long has it been since Camelot released a game that wasn't Mario Tennis or Mario Golf? You speak highly of Rare under Nintendo's tutolage, but that partnership spawned StarFox Adventures that would've otherwise been called Dinosaur Planet and had nothing to do with StarFox before Nintendo got involved. There are pros and cons to such arrangements.


True, but Dinosaur Planet is an outlier.  That partnership also brought us Donkey Kong Countries 1, 2, and 3, plus DK64 and Diddy Kong Racing.
Also, Nintendo's purchase of other developers can feed back into the games they develop in-house, as they might bring them in to help.  I recall seeing, for example, Monolith Soft helped in the development of Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Skyward Sword.



mech said:


> Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


Yeah, who wants a big ass ugly PC when they can have a big ass ugly console!


----------



## ken28 (Jun 19, 2016)

the nx is under a heavy nx so no way in hell would reggie be allowed to reveal anything due this i think he just said nintendos standart answer to anything.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> True, but Dinosaur Planet is an outlier.  That partnership also brought us Donkey Kong Countries 1, 2, and 3, plus DK64 and Diddy Kong Racing.
> Also, Nintendo's purchase of other developers can feed back into the games they develop in-house, as they might bring them in to help.  I recall seeing, for example, Monolith Soft helped in the development of Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Skyward Sword.
> 
> 
> Yeah, who wants a big ass ugly PC when they can have a big ass ugly console!


Oh, I'm not criticizing them for buying companies, if that's the impression you're getting. Of course it's beneficial, to them and to us, in many ways. I was just pointing out that being upset over timed exclusives is a bit odd when there are permanent exclusives around. In a perfect world there would be no exclusives and hardware would be bought on its own merits, not on the premise of getting Game X, since the two are separate products from separate spheres. "You want to play Adventures of Gobbledy-gook? Well, you better buy GameSphere X that you had no previous interest in and no intention of buying!" - this is anti-consumer by definition. Alas, that is not the case.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Says the guy who created an awesome 3D homebrew game for the Wii U using Unity, some scissors and a paperclip


link to that?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 19, 2016)

TecXero said:


> It sounds like they've improved it, so that's good. I'm mainly referencing this. Yeah, obviously if Nintendo wants the same third party games as other platforms, their system should be just as capable. Though, that wasn't exactly what I have in mind (since I can already just play those games on PC). I was thinking maybe devs could treat it similar to a handheld and just throw smaller and cheaper projects on there. Then again, there's no reason those can't be released on PC as well.
> 
> I'd rather just see them go the PC route, but as long as they're going to be stubborn about their consoles, price and exclusives are going to be my main concern. They can go a couple of different routes with this. They can either try to come up with a box to compete with PS/Xbox that'll be roughly as expensive and powerful or they can make a cheap but solid box that's meant to be a side to the PS/Xbox/PC, just have it so cheap that have anyone interested in their games won't mind throwing in that much money.
> 
> With the last generation, it seemed like they went for the latter but it needed to be cheaper and have more good exclusives.



Ah okay, I see your point now. It does kind of coincide with what I said as well about developers having to strip down their games to port them and what not. Yeah by by the looks of that article in the beginning at least it looks like Wii U development was a lot rougher than it should've been.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I'm not criticizing them for buying companies, if that's the impression you're getting. Of course it's beneficial, to them and to us, in many ways. I was just pointing out that being upset over timed exclusives is a bit odd when there are permanent exclusives around. In a perfect world there would be no exclusives and hardware would be bought on its own merits, not on the premise of getting Game X, since the two are separate products from separate spheres. "You want to play Adventures of Gobbledy-gook? Well, you better buy GameSphere X that you had no previous interest in and no intention of buying!" - this is anti-consumer by definition. Alas, that is not the case.


the thing is, paying for a actual exclusive.....meh sure its a bit crappy, but it atleast offers the dev's a chance to not worry about making a game compatible with other systems which often has a negative effect on the development itself, you will often notice platform exclusive titles shine brighter than multiplats.(but not always ofc), so in  that sense a normal exclusive can improve a game, buying out a company too means they can now focus solely on making the game the very best it can be for system X

now on the other hand backhanders for timed exclusives doesn't offer any real benefit for the dev's they still have to make the game with all the systems in mind, they still have to make the game for both systems, they still have to maintain and fix both/all build, all it does is basically pay for what could essentially be sabotage, and where does it stop? would it be reasonable for manufacturers to pay to have the PC and competitors versions gimped so their version looks to be better?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 19, 2016)

mech said:


> Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> the thing is, paying for a actual exclusive.....meh sure its a bit crappy, but it atleast offers the dev's a chance to not worry about making a game compatible with other systems which often has a negative effect on the development itself, you will often notice platform exclusive titles shine brighter than multiplats.(but not always ofc), so in  that sense a normal exclusive can improve a game, buying out a company too means they can now focus solely on making the game the very best it can be for system X
> 
> now on the other hand backhanders for timed exclusives doesn't offer any real benefit for the dev's they still have to make the game with all the systems in mind, they still have to make the game for both systems, they still have to maintain and fix both/all build, all it does is basically pay for what could essentially be sabotage, and where does it stop? would it be reasonable for manufacturers to pay to have the PC and competitors versions gimped so their version looks to be better?


"A bit crappy"? It's a shameless attempt to drag you into the ecosystem by the balls because you want to play a particular game. With today's multiplatform development tools optimization isn't as troublesome as it used to be, exclusives have no benefits for consumers, only for manufacturers. Often times they're a way to push sub-par hardware because whether the consumers like it or not, they'll buy it to play the next Pokemon, the next Halo or the next Uncharted. A product should stand on its own merits, this includes the hardware. The quality of paper does not improve if you write a poem on it - shitty paper is still shitty, good paper is still good. As a consumer, supporting exclusives is counter-intuitive. It's basically like saying that you and your cohorts deserve to play a certain game and others don't. Exclusives are unavoidable, but they're not "good" in any sense of the word.


----------



## Obveron (Jun 19, 2016)

3rd party Nintendo exclusives aren't what Nintendo needs.  They have plenty of 1st party exclusives.   What Nintendo needs are an equal share of 3rd party cross platform games, all of them.  They need to be on-par with PS4 and XB1, not missing features, or adding gimmicks.

The NX performance needs to be at least on par with Xbox One, preferably even better, like the PS4 Neo.  It needs to be a similar x86 platform.

Seriously, a Nintendo console that has all the 1st party exclusives and sacrifices none of the cross platform games would be a sure-buy.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 19, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> ?



does it come with a fire extinguisher? better yet where are you going to use the mouse and keyboard while you are sat on the sofa lol.


----------



## Zense (Jun 19, 2016)

Obveron said:


> The NX performance needs to be at least on par with Xbox One, preferably even better, like the PS4 Neo.  It needs to be a similar x86 platform.


As far as I've heard the Xbox Scorpio is gonna be stronger than the PS4 Neo (video below) which people are saying are putting Sony in a tight spot. In that case, the NX needs to be at least on par with the Ps4 Neo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYl-gj6qBbE&t=2m30s

Edit: Haha, I see I've misunderstood the S in Xbox One S to be Scorpio. Basically te xbone s is coming out soon and the Scorpio later. Still the NX should be around the PS4 Neo if you ask me. Btw, it actually is confusing that msoft announced 2 xbox consoles, I know one's the slim and one's the half-next gen, but still...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> All I'm saying is that it's a blunder, I'll judge the NX when I see it, but Nintendo is not in a position to make mistakes right now.



Precisely, those people comments are waste their times listening to Reggie's Video. Reggie is a CRAP and don't know anything about NX just yet. Just wait until this fall for more information before its release next year. 

People, relax! Stop worrying about Reggie and ignored him! THINK, THINK and THINK!


----------



## linkenski (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You were just complaining about console manufacturers throwing money at publishers to buy exclusivity - Nintendo outright buys the devs. At least with Sony/Microsoft the devs retain independence, a deal with Nintendo is like a pair of shackles.


Yeah. It's kind of unfortunate Nintendo's infrastructure hasn't changed from this. They're basically EA but a more likeable version that doesn't rush every release out the door and kills developers it aquires.


----------



## Matt_G (Jun 19, 2016)

jimmyleen said:


> Alright enough is enough we need to have some one remove Nintendo from the public eye...for good. If all this company cares about is the game content and the user than they need to go out of business yesterday.
> 
> Edite: Microsoft and Sony care about profit, hardware, users, and game content among other things.


Yeah fuck Nintendo for caring about the content of their games and their user base, Nintendo need to start caring about money and money only. lol
But nah I don't really care, I've been a fan of Nintendo since I was young and I always will be as long as they keep making Pokemon and Zelda games, which leads me to my next point; the NX specs.

I feel like many people forget that Nintendo focuses primarily to kids so making an under powered system (which in turn makes the system cheaper) makes sense to me, think about it like this, its your kids birthday and he wants a console, would you then go out and buy the newest and powerful machine that you can buy (with games that barely cater to their age group) or would you buy something that is going to be cheaper then the competitors while having games that are focused at someone their age?
Kids aren't going to care about how many teraflops their console has as long as they can play games that are going to be bright colourful and audibly enticing then they will be happy.

Then other people who are older will probably buy the systems too just so they can play their Zelda's/Metroid's/Mario's/etc. I'm just gonna wait until it is out until I make a judgement on it because we know literally zilch about the NX and if you ask me, I think that reggie may have just said what he said because he legally cannot talk about the NX nor does he want to hype it up just yet when they were trying to remain focus on Zelda:BotW

Edit: fixed some spelling mistakes


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2016)

Zense said:


> As far as I've heard the Xbox Scorpio is gonna be stronger than the PS4 Neo (video below) which people are saying are putting Sony in a tight spot. In that case, the NX needs to be at least on par with the Ps4 Neo.



Nah... It should be as powerful as the current PS4 or Xbox One.
Nobody is naive enough to expect a top of the line console from Nintendo.
And I am sure I am not the only one that wouldn't care for it to be the most powerful console.
It should only be powerful enough to provide good graphics, and allow third parties to implement their games without so much of a hassle.
If it is as powerful as the current PS4, there wouldn't be any problem for multiplatform games to be made for it, and third party support would be something that we could expect.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 19, 2016)

mech said:


> where are you going to use the mouse and keyboard while you are sat on the sofa lol.


You don't, there's a thing called controller.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jun 19, 2016)

Since when have system power and good content been mutually exclusive? Why can't we get a powerful system WITH good content? IMPOSSIBRU!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I'm not criticizing them for buying companies, if that's the impression you're getting. Of course it's beneficial, to them and to us, in many ways. I was just pointing out that being upset over timed exclusives is a bit odd when there are permanent exclusives around. In a perfect world there would be no exclusives and hardware would be bought on its own merits, not on the premise of getting Game X, since the two are separate products from separate spheres. "You want to play Adventures of Gobbledy-gook? Well, you better buy GameSphere X that you had no previous interest in and no intention of buying!" - this is anti-consumer by definition. Alas, that is not the case.


The thing with pure exclusives is, though, that it can be fully optimized for the hardware it is exclusive to instead of having to keep multiple system designs in mind.  I hardly consider it anti-consumer to choose not to put a game on your competitor's console.
Now when it comes to paying a developer off to keep them from putting their game on another system, that's another story, as it's taking a game away from other platforms that otherwise would have had it; that is anti-consumer.  And so was the FUD campaign Microsoft put on OpenGL so many years ago telling developers that basically they were going to gimp it on their next OS and if they wanted to get any good performance from their games on Windows, they had to use Direct3D. Being a Windows proprietary API, Direct3D was unavailable on an OS like Linux and the exodus of developers to the proprietary API effectively killed the PC gaming scene outside of Windows; it is only just now starting to recover after more than a decade.  Now THAT is anti-consumer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The thing with pure exclusives is, though, that it can be fully optimized for the hardware it is exclusive to instead of having to keep multiple system designs in mind.  I hardly consider it anti-consumer to choose not to put a game on your competitor's console.
> Now when it comes to paying a developer off to keep them from putting their game on another system, that's another story, as it's taking a game away from other platforms that otherwise would have had it; that is anti-consumer.  And so was the FUD campaign Microsoft put on OpenGL so many years ago telling developers that basically they were going to gimp it on their next OS and if they wanted to get any good performance from their games on Windows, they had to use Direct3D. Being a Windows proprietary API, Direct3D was unavailable on an OS like Linux and the exodus of developers to the proprietary API effectively killed the PC gaming scene outside of Windows; it is only just now starting to recover after more than a decade.  Now THAT is anti-consumer.


Optimization is all nice and dandy, but the days of running code on bare metal are long since in the past - there's only so much performance it can give. As for DirectX, it would be great if Microsoft opened up their API a little bit, sure - one can dream.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2016)

mech said:


> does it come with a fire extinguisher? better yet where are you going to use the mouse and keyboard while you are sat on the sofa lol.


Firstly, you can get any size case, one that totals out to the same overall space requirements as a console or less.  Consoles are stuck with only one or two models.  Secondly, you can plug an Xbox One controller straight into a PC and it'll work immediately, so yeah.  Or just get a molded lap board for kb/m, which are becoming pretty popular.  Whatever the console boxes can do a PC box can do better, and for way less money on the software side.  There's no discernible metric where this isn't true.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 19, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Firstly, you can get any size case, one that totals out to the same overall space requirements as a console or less.  Secondly, you can plug an Xbox One controller straight into a PC and it'll work immediately, so yeah.  Or just get a molded lap board for kb/m, which are becoming pretty popular.  Whatever the console boxes can do a PC box can do better, and for way less money on the software side.  There's no discernible metric where this isn't true.




Yes because playing with a controller while everyone online has mouse and keyboard is going to fair well wont it. Just admit it, you wouldnt have a PC sat under your TV set in the front room lol. PC master race bullshit is so far up its own arse.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 19, 2016)

mech said:


> Yes because playing with a controller while everyone online has mouse and keyboard is going to fair well wont it. Just admit it, you wouldnt have a PC sat under your TV set in the front room lol. PC master race bullshit is so far up its own arse.


 I play on my PC connected to my TV all the time. It works great


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Optimization is all nice and dandy, but the days of running code on bare metal are long since in the past - there's only so much performance it can give. As for DirectX, it would be great if Microsoft opened up their API a little bit, sure - one can dream.


Optimization absolutely still makes a difference today.  You can see it in the exclusives; they just perform better.
As for Direct3D, it doesn't need to be opened up, there's already an open alternative available for pretty much every platform there is: OpenGL.  It just needs to be used.  And then we've got Vulkan coming down the pipeline.  Direct3D can die off for all I care.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> Yes because playing with a controller while everyone online has mouse and keyboard is going to fair well wont it. Just admit it, you wouldnt have a PC sat under your TV set in the front room lol. PC master race bullshit is so far up its own arse.


So I guess you just play online first person shooters all day?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

@grossaffe There is a difference in polish, but I feel that it could be achieved in multiplats if only the devs paid more attention. With the XBO/PS4 being so similar, this slight "edge" will become less and less noticable. As for DirectX, it has some cool functionality not seen in OpenGL, and with Microsoft experimenting with their own Linux distros, I can see it being ported one day. Not that it matters - OpenGL does the job just fine too. I can personally see the difference between a D3D and an OGL render myself (or at least used to), there's something about the warmth of the colour that's warmer on D3D and cooler on OGL, not sure why. Must be the shading or the lighting.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> @grossaffe There is a difference in polish, but I feel that it could be achieved in multiplats if only the devs paid more attention. With the XBO/PS4 being so similar, this slight "edge" will become less and less noticable.


Sure it "could" be achieved in multiplats, but it would become much more expensive to do so as they'd have to dedicate themselves to each platform just as much as they would to an individual platform for an exclusive, which would cost time and thus money, so they won't.  And even with having similar hardware architectures, you still have the difference in the APIs for the systems.


> As for DirectX, it has some cool functionality not seen in OpenGL, and with Microsoft experimenting with their own Linux distros, I can see it being ported one day. Not that it matters - OpenGL does the job just fine too. I can personally see the difference between a D3D and an OGL render myself (or at least used to), there's something about the warmth of the colour that's warmer on D3D and cooler on OGL, not sure why. Must be the shading or the lighting.


And OpenGL's had many features years before they ever made it over to Direct3D, too.  With Vulkan on the way, though, perhaps both OpenGL and Direct3D will become outmoded as they make way for their new cross-platform overlord.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 19, 2016)

@grossaffe All very true. Honestly, I'd be quite happy if they all banded together to create one standard. I mean, for god's sake, OpenGL is free - the OGL consortium earns nothing keeping it alive, it was made in the interest of technology - Microsoft is fighting with windmills. I think that kind of approach is most conducive to progress. Competition is nice with commercial products, but OGL isn't one. Having multiple standards of doing the same thing exacerbates the amount of effort required to release 3D software, it sort of reminds me how PAL/NTSC and SECAM necessitated a lot of stupid editing and cropping since they all had different aspect ratios and framerates for absolutely no reason. On the other hand, OGL is becoming less and less intuitive with every release - it needs to be redesigned.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 19, 2016)

i dont care whether the specs of the NX can compete with the ps4/x1 if they make a completely new SuperSmashBros (no port of ssb4) then i will defintely buy their console.

i love Nintendo equally as much as the Ps4. (never owned an xbox and probably never will)


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 19, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> @grossaffe All very true. Honestly, I'd be quite happy if they all banded together to create one standard. I mean, for god's sake, OpenGL is free - the OGL consortium earns nothing keeping it alive, it was made in the interest of technology - Microsoft is fighting with windmills. I think that kind of approach is most conducive to progress. Competition is nice with commercial products, but OGL isn't one. Having multiple standards of doing the same thing exacerbates the amount of effort required to release 3D software, it sort of reminds me how PAL/NTSC and SECAM necessitated a lot of stupid editing and cropping since they all had different aspect ratios and framerates for absolutely no reason. On the other hand, OGL is becoming less and less intuitive with every release - it needs to be redesigned.


As far as Microsoft is concerned, they have control of the market, and by making people dependent on Direct3D, they can keep that control in their grasp.  If they moved onto OpenGL, they'd allowing their competitors a fair chance to get software that otherwise consumers are required to use Windows for.  I do wonder how devastating it would be for Microsoft if Linux received the same level of graphics driver support and game support.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> Yes because playing with a controller while everyone online has mouse and keyboard is going to fair well wont it. Just admit it, you wouldnt have a PC sat under your TV set in the front room lol. PC master race bullshit is so far up its own arse.


I already mentioned lap boards, now you're just trying to move the goal posts to anywhere you think consoles might have an advantage.  Medium settings at 30 FPS isn't an advantage though, it's just settling for less.  Which is fine, but don't act like it's something else.  If you had the money you'd get a nice gaming PC AND your favorite current-gen console.

Also, I'm moving soon and at the new place my [email protected] TV is going to be my main display for my PC.  So you're wrong on all counts.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 20, 2016)

For all the people who keep mentioning that it's not about the specs but more about the content and games.....EXACTLY what games are you talking about? Because the only games I can think about when I hear a "Nintendo" home console are Mario, LoZ, SSB, metRiod, and Xenoblade! 

Maybe they used to own more games in the past like Rareware and some others, but none of it matters now if the specs are still in the CRAPPER. Think of it this way, would you use a TYPEWRITER to type a 50 page essay without any mistakes?? HELL NAH, you'd use a computer with the newest edition of Microsoft Word. Now how do you think the devs feel about making a game for a WiiU or the Wii, they literally have to dumb the game down for it to even work [REMEMBER BATMAN on the WiiULOL]. So PLEASE STOP with the whole "it's not about the specs" BS, specifications do matter 100%, especially now if they're going to even TRY to stay in business.

As for the new NX and the new LoZ, I'm not going to lie, I am super stoked for it. BUT i'm not going to spend my money on a system that I'm going to play one or 2 games on, most likely I'll just wait until one of my friends finishes it and borrow their system, because I know for a fact they're going to let it sit there collecting dust after LoZ.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 20, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> For all the people who keep mentioning that it's not about the specs but more about the content and games.....EXACTLY what games are you talking about? Because the only games I can think about when I hear a "Nintendo" home console are Mario, LoZ, SSB, metRiod, and Xenoblade!


You are forgetting Fire Emblem, Donkey Kong, Mario Kart series, Pokemons, Kirby, and some others too. But yes, those are the games they talk about.

Regarding the rest of your post it was difficult to read, and I am too tired to do the decoding work this late. So I will guess what you were speaking about.

The specs matter, saying "it's not about the spec" is bad PR practice.
On the one hand I think it is appropriate to make a competent and affordable machine, not with the best specs, but with specs good enough to run modern games and attract third party support.
In the other hand, what really is important is in fact content, so you prioritise content, but you NEED to have specs good enough for providing this content.

Anyways, whatever the case you cannot say as a PR that you don't care about the specs. Shut it up, talk it around somehow, and say how great your machine will be. That is your work.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2016)

Back on topic a little bit: I'd say you can have both high spec systems and fun/polished games, they don't exist in a vacuum apart from one another.  The Witcher 3 and Dark Souls 2/3 being great examples of brilliant gameplay and awe-inspiring graphics.

That said, Nintendo has never been at the top of the technology curve and they never will be.  Being a bit behind is definitely beneficial in some respects, however, as they can price their hardware cheaper and they don't need to sink as much money/resources into a single game.  The new Zelda teaser impressed in parts but it looks quite choppy for something that's been in development this long.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


PLEASE SPEAK FOR YOURSELF







sarkwalvein said:


> You are forgetting Fire Emblem, Donkey Kong, Mario Kart series, Pokemons, Kirby, and some others too. But yes, those are the games they talk about.
> 
> Regarding the rest of your post it was difficult to read, and I am too tired to do the decoding work this late. So I will guess what you were speaking about.



I'm going to quote myself real quick
"the only games I can think about when I hear a "Nintendo" home console"

That being said, I'm going to list the amount of games for the titles I mentioned that were released on the WiiU and Just to humor you, i'll add the titles you mentioned:
5 Mario: NSMB U, MK8, Super Mario 3D World, lolMario Party 10, lolMario Tenis ultra smash
0 LoZ: Not including remakes
1 SSB: SSB WiiU
0 Metriod
1 Xenoblade
0 Fire Emblem: Not including remakes
1 DK
1 Pokken
1 Kirby draw a line

So in total of about 10 games, more or less, for the WiiU were released..

Regarding the rest of your post, #lol it was DIFFICULT TO DECODE since I don't know what PR means, and #lol you also spelled 'prioritize' wrong but you must be British and i must be American. But way to "summarize" what I said about how specs matter on gaming consoles. BUT HEY 'I am too tired and its late'.

EDIT: i forgot the image


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Also, I'm moving soon and at the new place my [email protected] TV is going to be my main display for my PC.



One doesn't buy a sports car to mainly go to the village shops, I have to wonder if upgrading the screens to such displays is does not share a certain similar logic. Or if you prefer if you have the means and the desire then fantastic, if you lack either then it is your fault you ended up with something impractical.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 20, 2016)

It's the whole Reggie speaking out of his ass and being over confident because Zelda: Breath of the Wild did so well at E3.
 I really hope the NX has good specs and is easy to develop for. (x86 support would be nice)​


----------



## Stremon (Jun 20, 2016)

And they had trouble making the last Zelda run well because of the lack of power...


----------



## weatMod (Jun 20, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> 2.5D is a very broad term. It used to denote 2D games that were designed to look or play like 3D ones (isometrical games, raycasting games like Wolfenstein or Doom etc., anything where visual trickery was used to give illusion of depth), now it's the opposite - 3D games that are made to look or play as 2D ones.


yeah i liked the wolfenstein  and doom style games better


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 20, 2016)

Touko White said:


> link to that?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/preview-wip-stick-magician-for-wii-u.424625/



GamerzHell9137 said:


> ?


What is that case and where do I buy one?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 20, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/preview-wip-stick-magician-for-wii-u.424625/
> 
> 
> What is that case and where do I buy one?


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 20, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Please, try to write more clearly.
> I still don't understand what you're trying to say.
> I don't mean that you suck at writing, but please try to go to the point and avoid using so much lolspeak.
> And I mean it for real. I tried to guess right what you were talking about. Weren't you talking about the need for good specs? If so I answered you. Otherwise, *please make clear what you meant*.
> ...



If you don't understand what I'm saying, please just stop reading, because you're the only one complaining. AND DID YOU SERIOUSLY tell me where you're from and what the flag under your name represents??? I don't know if you're blind or drunk, but you can see that I have the same flag, it's the same time over here. I know what PR means but you don't understand sarcasm I guess, I guess *I have to make clear what i meant *for the one person that doesn't understand me! 

So please just stop reading if you don't understand what I am saying.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 20, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


>



Awh, damn, I thought it was a standalone case, not a full system :T


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> One doesn't buy a sports car to mainly go to the village shops, I have to wonder if upgrading the screens to such displays is does not share a certain similar logic. Or if you prefer if you have the means and the desire then fantastic, if you lack either then it is your fault you ended up with something impractical.


Upgrading to a GTX 1070.  Rather, buying a GTX 1070, selling it, buying the GTX 1070 model I actually want and walking away with some cash back.  After I also sell my GTX 970, the upgrade will have only cost me about $100.  Totally worth for a card that can play [email protected] with a few settings turned down.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 20, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> PLEASE SPEAK FOR YOURSELF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your family must be real small to all fit in that chair at the same time, I think you are missing the point I'm making.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 20, 2016)

It is obviously going to be on par with ps4 and xbox 1. You guys are overreacting Reggie just wants to keep the blue ocean strategy in mind and focus in whatever competitive strategy nintendo has compared to its rivals, which are just pretty much the same.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 20, 2016)

Xzi said:


> I already mentioned lap boards, now you're just trying to move the goal posts to anywhere you think consoles might have an advantage.  Medium settings at 30 FPS isn't an advantage though, it's just settling for less.  Which is fine, but don't act like it's something else.  If you had the money you'd get a nice gaming PC AND your favorite current-gen console.
> 
> Also, I'm moving soon and at the new place my [email protected] TV is going to be my main display for my PC.  So you're wrong on all counts.



The tv isn't the main goal here, it's the location. Let me put this as simple as I can for the water heads, your tv is in the room where you and your family sit and watch the tv.... Ok still with me? You are not gong to have a big ass ugly PC under the to infront of the sofa. You know what forget it because you can't seem to grasp anything other the 'omgz pcz masterz racez' lol.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> does it come with a fire extinguisher? better yet where are you going to use the mouse and keyboard while you are sat on the sofa lol.





mech said:


> Your family must be real small to all fit in that chair at the same time, I think you are missing the point I'm making.



You're trying too hard, you must stop. Not everyone has a family and the point you're failing at making is:


mech said:


> Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


And I'm here to tell you that you're wrong because I have exactly that, a PC under my TV and it's a custom made PC with lovely lighting blue LED lighting (not the one i posted in the picture) so it's definitely not 'ugly ass'. My mouse and keyboard is a wireless keyboard with a touch-pad (not very hard to use), the best part is I got the idea from a fellow coworker..


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 20, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> You're trying too hard, you must stop. Not everyone has a family and the point you're failing at making is:
> 
> And I'm here to tell you that you're wrong because I have exactly that, a PC under my TV and it's a custom made PC with lovely lighting blue LED lighting (not the one i posted in the picture) so it's definitely not 'ugly ass'. My mouse and keyboard is a wireless keyboard with a touch-pad (not very hard to use), the best part is I got the idea from a fellow coworker..



I'm not trying to hard at all, it's just common sense. Do you have a PC under the tv in your front room for playing games? Nope.. Didn't think so? I think that proves my point.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> The tv isn't the main goal here, it's the location. Let me put this as simple as I can for the water heads, your tv is in the room where you and your family sit and watch the tv.... Ok still with me? You are not gong to have a big ass ugly PC under the to infront of the sofa. You know what forget it because you can't seem to grasp anything other the 'omgz pcz masterz racez' lol.


I haven't seen a family in more than a decade that has only one TV in their house.  Let alone even one PC display.  Regardless, yes, you can just as easily find a spot for most PC cases as you could for a console.  This isn't 1976, they don't take up a whole room any more nor do they take punch cards.  You seem to be quite out of date on what PCs are capable of doing and how customizable they are, otherwise I wouldn't have felt the need to include that last bit.  A PS4 is just a less-powerful gaming PC.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> I'm not trying to hard at all, it's just common sense. Do you have a PC under the tv in your front room for playing games? Nope.. Didn't think so? I think that proves my point.



I have a PC under the tv in my front room for playing games. Just because if you can choose between a crappy textured, 30 fps, 720p Dark Souls 3 or a fully textured, 60 fps, 1080p, particle enabled Dark Souls 3 you gotta go for something that can handle that. And yes, I get in my sofa, I power on the pc (which boots faster than the tv firmware) I push my xbox controller button or grab my wireless keyboard that I store next to my sofa, select any game I want and get to play. Faster, smoother, silently and the PC integrates seamlessly with the front room furniture.

Even my wife plays with it yet alone or with another controller in coop games. And when we get tired of playing, we get to do more things in the front room. Pretty much anything you need. You say it is really a console? Perhaps. I can change it anytime, or move it into the studio and replace it for a better one.

My point is: Everyone has his tastes and decisions. If you don't see the point of choosing a pc over a console, maybe someone else has. If you don't see that point, doesn't necessary mean everyone is dumb and you are right (and even if it's like that you shouldn't call everyone dumb openly. Not wise). So please let it go. It doesn't go with the thread (which I remember was about the future of the NX) and it's just fan bait.

Said that, I respect your opinion. I have mine of my own. And also you can have a pc on your front room no trouble.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> In your front room? Sat on the sofa?


My PC is right next to my TV in my living room.  It is quite accessible from both the couch and my computer chair.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jun 20, 2016)

this is why i dont rush to buy any nintendo home consoles anymore, nintendo dont care about its gamers, they know its fans are loyal and will happily buy a console thats restricted to mainly only having its own published games to play, other gamers that love the option of third party support are rather $h!t out.

nintendo only care about trying to recover from its failure.... the wii u, ignored the fact that it was hardware that failed the console, ok forcing the bs controller as default didnt help much, but end of the day it boiled down to it been a subpar last gen machine.

so what do we see them do again, release its NEXT GEN system thats erm SUBPAR to CURRENT GEN, so nintendo didnt consider the possibility of SONY/MS releasing a NEXT GEN SYSTEM (no not the new 4k models).

So what will happen then, cheap nintendo not planning to make its next gen console live as long as possible, im sure it will fail to keep up and will see nintendo again be first to release its next system.


----------



## richardparker (Jun 20, 2016)

i believe that it will be better than the xboxes and the playstations. i have played many of the xbox and playstation games but frankly,i never enjoyed them. I prefer Super Smash Bros. over Call of Duty,but thats just my view. We'll see,but for me,ninty all the way,cuz its games are much better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i sold my xbox 360 and ps4 to buy the new nintendo 3ds xl and to get money for buying nx.i never regretted my decision,bcoz i believe that ninty has a much better class of games than sony or microsoft . my view.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 20, 2016)

Except Microsoft made it clear all current games and futures games will be compatible with all future xbox consoles. In other words, they are going the iPhone route of upgrades. Only with upgrades not as often, making a better impact when they are released. I suspect Sony may do the same thing eventually.

Nintendo? Who knows.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> As far as Microsoft is concerned, they have control of the market, and by making people dependent on Direct3D, they can keep that control in their grasp.  If they moved onto OpenGL, they'd allowing their competitors a fair chance to get software that otherwise consumers are required to use Windows for.  I do wonder how devastating it would be for Microsoft if Linux received the same level of graphics driver support and game support.


They have control of the market in the sense that everything supports DX and OpenGL though, if DX disappeared overnight, I don't think Windows users would even see the difference. I get your point though.


----------



## Fatih120 (Jun 20, 2016)

whelp i didnt really think that this entire thread was gonna be so bad


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 20, 2016)

Ninty is strange company !? if they not wanna fight with Sony and Microsoft they lose... now if they do not own the horse power they will not have developers. It is not '83. Then they have horse power so why not now? IDK why they are so stupid, yes i like all thet Zelda Mario and etc... but they must do sth.... or they wanna again produce 8-bit era consoles


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 20, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> personally I prefer quality content over performance, Nintendo never gets to be the top in specs but the games are fun and enjoyable. I just hope this doesn't push away third party developers.


You know it will. Look at both Wii and WiiU


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2016)

Idk. I think it will all work out. Nintendo always makes good games.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 20, 2016)

I hope it comes in white. All my consoles are white (PS4 has a sexy white sleek miku skin) I also hope it can stand sideways so then it can go

PS4 Xbox One S, NX All white and side ways and sleek as fuck. I gotta 40" tv with 3 hdmi so I can not wait to pimp my setup.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

Exclusives aren't made for the advantage of customers, it's for the companies to sell their consoles over the competition so fanboys saying "we have exclusives that you don't" doesn't really matter. You are customers, not owners or what have you.

The good thing about is, Microsoft has started making their games available on Xbox and PC, and PlayStation 4 also allows remote play on PC so it's looking pretty good for gamers overall because they can play without being forced to necessarily buy another system. Sure, on the PS4 side it's needed since it's remote play. Nintendo's Wii U? Eh. You have the Cemu emulator so that's something.

In the end, if it wasn't for the exclusives then the Wii U would have been a complete and utter disaster because it has nothing else to offer so hopefully Nintendo won't make the same mistake again but chances are they will. It's Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Idk. I think it will all work out. Nintendo always makes good games.


>Nintendo always makes good games
Me :looksAtStickerStar: :looksAtAnimalCrossingAmiiboThing: :looksAtMarioTennisSuperSmash:
Uhh...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> >Nintendo always makes good games
> Me :looksAtStickerStar: :looksAtAnimalCrossingAmiiboThing: :looksAtMarioTennisSuperSmash:
> Uhh...



What are you doing looking at all my favorite games??


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> >Nintendo always makes good games
> Me :looksAtStickerStar: :looksAtAnimalCrossingAmiiboThing: :looksAtMarioTennisSuperSmash:
> Uhh...


What're you talking about? >:

Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash and Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival are way better than your stupid CoDs, Uncharteds and Halos.

/Nintendo fanboy


----------



## Carnelian (Jun 20, 2016)

So Nintendo will die...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

Rectofki said:


> So Nintendo will die...


They sorta did already. It's like, back then with Atari/Sega they used to put effort into their games but now they release them for the sake of selling without a care in the world how the feedback of the game will end up being.

Sega obviously doesn't care or listen to the fanbase because if they did then they wouldn't develop a 2nd Sonic Boom game.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Sega obviously doesn't care or listen to the fanbase because if they did then they wouldn't develop a 2nd Sonic Boom game.


Oh well, then it is like in its apogee, like in the 90s.
They won't listen what the fanbase wants, they will TELL the fanbase what they want.
Well, it worked back then... (dark times)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh well, then it is like in its apogee, like in the 90s.
> They won't listen what the fanbase wants, they will TELL the fanbase what they want.
> Well, it worked back then... (dark times)


Then again, sometimes listening to the fanbase can be problematic so either way they slice it it could end up releasing a flop. It's a mess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh well, then it is like in its apogee, like in the 90s.
> They won't listen what the fanbase wants, they will TELL the fanbase what they want.
> Well, it worked back then... (dark times)





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Then again, sometimes listening to the fanbase can be problematic so either way they slice it it could end up releasing a flop. It's a mess.


Listening to the fanbase is stupid - it never knows what it wants. In software you look for advice in your creative departments, in hardware you look at what the competition is doing and one-up it with your hardware departments. Trends matter more than what the fanbase has to say - the fanbase isn't a president of a multinational, multibillion corporation and doesn't know shit, including what they'll like and dislike. If Nintendo listened to the fanbase, half of their asinine products that panned out well wouldn't exist, chiefly stuff like the DS or Wind Waker.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 20, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> personally I prefer quality content over performance, Nintendo never gets to be the top in specs but the games are fun and enjoyable. I just hope this doesn't push away third party developers.


But you can have both................


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 20, 2016)

Mariko said:


> I have no idea what you mean. There are more than enough 1st party titles on the Wii U, and we still have a few to come. They're diverse as well. Name Xbox One exclusives, and you'll see your point is moot.


I can name a LOT of good PS4 games. Uncharted (4 and the collection), Fallout 4, The last of us, Oxenfree, DriveClub, Trackmania Turbo, Rocket League, Hotline Miami (1 & 2), Tomb Raider, Life is Strange, Firewatch, Heavy Rain and Beyond: Two Souls Collection, God of War, Ratchet & Clank, Metal Gear Solid V, Unravel, Resident Evil (0 and Remastered), etc... and a lot of those come from 3rd party devs. Not to mention the awesome games they announced at this and the last e3. *THERE IS NO REASON THEY CAN'T HAVE GOOD GAMES AND GOOD HARDWARE.* I can not stress this enough.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 20, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> I can name a LOT of good PS4 games.





Mariko said:


> Name Xbox One *exclusives*, and you'll see your point is moot.


He was talking about exclusive games. Most games you mentioned are also available on PC.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> He was talking about exclusive games. Most games you mentioned are also available on PC.


My point was, they aren't on the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> He was talking about exclusive games. Most games you mentioned are also available on PC.


You're assuming that people buy a console to play on PC, which they don't - that's stupid. Consoles are supposed to be your one-stop shop for gaming - if the library isn't all-encompassing then it's crap. Besides, sheer numbers aren't everything - the Wii U has mostly platformers galore to offer, where's your Metroid to counter Halo or KillZone? Where's your Uncharted or Quantum Break equivalent? Oh, no Forza or Drive Club look-alike either? You get my point - you have Mario and Donkey Kong, but little beyond that. I personally do the majority of my gaming on PS4 and reserve the Wii U for Nintendo exclusives, but I don't expect people to be nutters like myself and own several consoles each generation. The games listed might as well be exclusives - they're available exclusively on anything but the Wii U.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 20, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You're assuming that people buy a console to play on PC, which they don't - that's stupid. Consoles are supposed to be your one-stop shop for gaming - if the library isn't all-encompassing then it's crap. Besides, sheer numbers aren't everything - the Wii U has mostly platformers galore to offer, where's your Metroid to counter Halo or KillZone? Where's your Uncharted or Quantum Break equivalent? Oh, no Forza or Drive Club look-alike either? You get my point - you have Mario and Donkey Kong, but little beyond that. I personally do the majority of my gaming on PS4 and reserve the Wii U for Nintendo exclusives, but I don't expect people to be nutters like myself and own several consoles each generation. The games listed might as well be exclusives - they're available exclusively on anything but the Wii U.


I completely agree with you... I was just pointing out he didn't really answer @Mariko 's question, since he mostly mentioned games that are available on multiple platforms.


----------



## haxan (Jun 20, 2016)

"its not about the specs"
why do i feel this is like the wiiU


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I completely agree with you... I was just pointing out he didn't really answer @Mariko 's question, since he mostly mentioned games that are available on multiple platforms.


As I said, I was just showing you can have good hardware and good games. Those are great 1st and 3rd party games for the PS4. (I mean F***, you can even play San Andreas and Max Payne on the thing. LOL.) Not to mention the Wii U didn't get those great 3rd party games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I completely agree with you... I was just pointing out he didn't really answer @Mariko 's question, since he mostly mentioned games that are available on multiple platforms.


Even if we were to list just PS4/XBO exclusives, there's no shortage of them. Uncharted 4: A Thief's End is one of the prettiest, most fun adventure games this gen. Halo 5 is top-notch too, and then there's stuff like Bloodborne - no equivalents on the Wii U. inFamous: Second Son? Until Dawn? Killer Instinct? There's stuff to choose from, and they're all varied in genre and style. Then there's the remasters - for each LoZ HD you have, the PS4 has a The Last of Us Remastered or an HD Collection, like Ratchet & Clank or God of War. Don't quiz me on the One because I don't have one, but library-wise Nintendo's lead is waning, even if just exclusives are concerned.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 20, 2016)

if it's all about the games, why aren't they attracting 3rd party devs
i'm tired of 1st party classics


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> My point was, they aren't on the Wii U.


Well, the Wii U got mostly multiplat games from last generation.  I do doubt even the NX will receive many current-gen multiplat games, but maybe a few.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 20, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Well, the Wii U got mostly multiplat games from last generation.  I do doubt even the NX will receive many current-gen multiplat games, but maybe a few.


If we're being honest, it didn't even get a lot of those.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> if it's all about the games, why aren't they attracting 3rd party devs
> i'm tired of 1st party classics


Hm, I don't think you're aware that the Wii U has an amazing library of non-Nintendo games too:

Barbie Dreamhouse Party
Barbie and Her Sisters Puppy Rescue
Monster High 13 Wishes
Kung Fu Panda: Showdown of Legendary Legends
Hello Kity: Kruisers
Funky Barn
Just Dance 2014
Just Dance 2015
Just Dance 2016
Just Dance 2017
Just Dance Kids 2014
Just Dance 4
Just Dance Disney Party 2
Adventure Time: Finn and Jake Investigations
Adventure Time: Explore the Dungeon Because I Don't Know
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures 2
Angry Birds Trilogy
Angry Birds Star Wars
The Smurfs 2
The Amazing Spider-Man 2
Transformers Prime
Ben 10 Omniverse
How to Train Your Dragon 2
Penguins of Madagascar
Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
Spongebob Squarepants: Plankton's Robotic Revenge
Peanuts Movie: Snoopy's Grand Adventure
Rodea the Sky Soldier
Disney Planes: Fire and Rescue
YourShape: Fitness Evolved 2013
Marvel's Avengers: Battle for Earth
Rise of the Guardians
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Hot Wheels: World's Best Driver
The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct
Sonic Boom: Rise of the Lyric
Turbo Super Stunt Squad
The Croods
Game Party Champions
Sports Connection
Fast & Furious: Showdown
Jeff Tailfin
That's a whooping of 43 awesome Wii U games and you're telling me that the Wii U doesn't have support from third party devs? You're a hater!!


----------



## TecXero (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


I already have a nice HTPC under my TV and it's not big or ugly. With a mix of Steam Big Picture mode, Kodi, Chrome, and AntiMicro, it controls and is as convenient as any console. Granted, it took a bit of setup to get everything to where I like it, but it wouldn't be much of a stretch to see streamlined HTPC sold to average consumers for gaming.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Hm, I don't think you're aware that the Wii U has an amazing library of non-Nintendo games too:
> 
> Barbie Dreamhouse Party
> Barbie and Her Sisters Puppy Rescue
> ...


I think you're joking but I can't tell. LOL.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 20, 2016)

mech said:


> Nobody wants a big ugly ass PC under their tv. So bringing PC's into this discussion is moot.


itx anyone?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 20, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> I think you're joking but I can't tell. LOL.


Yep. It's a joke.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey guys, don't shit on Just Dance, getting plastered and dancing on parties is a totally viable method of entertainment. Once I ran out of games to play on my Wii, it practically devolved into a Just Dance machine, and I ain't ashamed to say it. A lot of good decisions were made, a lot of brews were had. ;O;


TecXero said:


> I already have a nice HTPC under my TV and it's not big or ugly. With a mix of Steam Big Picture mode, Kodi, Chrome, and AntiMicro, it controls and is as convenient as any console. Granted, it took a bit of setup to get everything to where I like it, but it wouldn't be much of a stretch to see streamlined HTPC sold to average consumers for gaming.


That's why Steam Machines are all the rage. Oh wait.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jun 20, 2016)

oh crap, they're going to pull another "Wii, and no need for HD"  on us again aren't they ?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's why Steam Machines are all the rage. Oh wait.


Too complicated for the console crowd, too simplistic for the PC crowd.  Why limit what your machine can do?  I don't think there's ever really been an "in-between" market for PCs and consoles, because consoles are already the simplified gaming PCs people want.  It's just too bad they don't ask for more, because they've been getting screwed over by game prices, online fees, lack of mods and more for years.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Too complicated for the console crowd, too simplistic for the PC crowd.  Why limit what your machine can do?  I don't think there's ever really been an "in-between" market for PCs and consoles, because consoles are already the simplified gaming PCs people want.  It's just too bad they don't ask for more, because they've been getting screwed over by game prices, online fees, lack of mods and more for years.


HTPC's have been around since Windows Media Center and I feel that they've never been widely adopted. They're machines for nerds more than anything. Going by your logic, an enthusiast won't divorce a full-sized tower just for the extra space and more PCI-E slots. It's a form factor for nobody, really.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 21, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Too complicated for the console crowd, too simplistic for the PC crowd.  Why limit what your machine can do?  I don't think there's ever really been an "in-between" market for PCs and consoles, because consoles are already the simplified gaming PCs people want.  It's just too bad they don't ask for more, because they've been getting screwed over by game prices, online fees, lack of mods and more for years.


Bethesda has been pushing mods on console recently. So maybe that'll change. (Also the PSN store has frequent good sales. If you don't mind buying digital.)


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> HTPC's have been around since Windows Media Center and I feel that they've never been widely adopted. They're machines for nerds more than anything. Going by your logic, an enthusiast won't divorce a full-sized tower just for the extra space and more PCI-E slots. It's a form factor for nobody, really.


Depends entirely on whether they've got multiple machines, what their use case is for it, etc.  Whether it's widely adopted or not, the fact still remains that you have the option of building a PC more powerful than a console but still about the same size.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's why Steam Machines are all the rage. Oh wait.



To be fair.. steam link is completely awesome.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 21, 2016)

Tigran said:


> To be fair.. steam link is completely awesome.


That requires you to already have a gaming PC though. It's not an entry point for console gamers.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2016)

Tigran said:


> To be fair.. steam link is completely awesome.


The HTC Vive as well.  Valve makes excellent hardware.  It's only in the case of Steam machines that the question of actual usefulness arises, since it's basically just Steam big picture as an OS.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's why Steam Machines are all the rage. Oh wait.


Those are definitely not the answer. I only use Steam as a launcher for my HTPC. SteamOS (and Steam in general) is too limiting. I'd imagine a linux based setup could work fine (as I'm using Mint 17.3 for my HTPC) but a streamlined HTPC would probably have to be running Windows and have an interface that probably doesn't currently exist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2016)

HTPC's not being adopted is the key issue - if they're not around, they're clearly not appealing, for whatever reason. Even if you're capable of constructing an HTPC as capable as a console or more, the concept is still intrinsically flawed because the general crowd doesn't want to deal with the "constructing" bit, not to mention the "maintaining" or "troubleshooting" parts of the equation. The only "driver" most people are familiar with is the guy in the funny hat driving their bus. Steam Machines were supposed to answer these issues by introducing pre-built PC-grade hardware in a console form-factor, but they failed because people want their consoles like they want their toasters - "put the thingy in and it just works". This just isn't an option on SteamOS, neither is it an option on Windows, so the whole idea didn't pan out.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 21, 2016)

Not to mention Steam Machines were just too expensive as well.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> HTPC's not being adopted is the key issue - if they're not around, they're clearly not appealing, for whatever reason. Even if you're capable of constructing an HTPC as capable as a console or more, the concept is still intrinsically flawed because the general crowd doesn't want to deal with the "constructing" bit, not to mention the "maintaining" or "troubleshooting" parts of the equation. The only "driver" most people are familiar with is the guy in the funny hat driving their bus. Steam Machines were supposed to answer these issues by introducing pre-built PC-grade hardware in a console form-factor, but they failed because people want their consoles like they want their toasters - "put the thingy in and it just works". This just isn't an option on SteamOS, neither is it an option on Windows, so the whole idea didn't pan out.


Yeah, that's why I said the interface needed for that doesn't exist yet. Something like that maintaining itself would be easy for the manufactures to set up. People would just be streaming media and playing games, so it wouldn't need anything beyond basic maintenance. Between other set top boxes, smart TVs, and HTPCs (for those willing to take the time to set them up) I think it'll be harder and harder for consoles to appeal to the standard users. I don't know if the NX will be good but it'll be interesting to see Nintendo respond to this and the current consoles.

Of course most set top boxes and smart TVs in general won't be an option for core gamers but the large chunk of the market seems to be fine with smart phone gaming.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 21, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> HTPC's not being adopted is the key issue - if they're not around, they're clearly not appealing, for whatever reason. Even if you're capable of constructing an HTPC as capable as a console or more, the concept is still intrinsically flawed because the general crowd doesn't want to deal with the "constructing" bit, not to mention the "maintaining" or "troubleshooting" parts of the equation. The only "driver" most people are familiar with is the guy in the funny hat driving their bus. Steam Machines were supposed to answer these issues by introducing pre-built PC-grade hardware in a console form-factor, but they failed because people want their consoles like they want their toasters - "put the thingy in and it just works". This just isn't an option on SteamOS, neither is it an option on Windows, so the whole idea didn't pan out.


Well that's their loss.  This is so much better looking than a console, and it actually has sufficient cooling so it's not just a RRoD/YLoD box: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Well that's their loss.  This is so much better looking than a console, and it actually has sufficient cooling so it's not just a RRoD/YLoD box: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046


None of the main three competitors have any overheating issues this gen though. It's not really their loss - they're paying for their time - time otherwise spent thinking what will work on what, with what and how. Different strokes for different folks - I grew up with PC gaming and I don't think I'd switch back to it with the consoles we have now.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 21, 2016)

I guess he has a point


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 21, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Well that's their loss.  This is so much better looking than a console, and it actually has sufficient cooling so it's not just a RRoD/YLoD box: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046


My PS4 runs within an acceptable heating range. It feels just ever so slightly warm to the touch on the bottom. It's cool everywhere else. Even while playing games like Uncharted 4. I doubt it's going to overheat.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 21, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Well that's their loss.  This is so much better looking than a console, and it actually has sufficient cooling so it's not just a RRoD/YLoD box: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139046



But thats huge and looks like crap.


----------



## aofelix (Jun 21, 2016)

I respect its not a specs war.. and i agree.

BUT

The NX NEEDS to have hardware at least near the newer machines for THIRD PARTY TITLES.

No one doubts Nintendo smash and destroy first party title production but they are going to go bankrupt at this rate if they keep neglecting third party studios!!

Their first priority is to contact every third party studio and say can you port or make games easily for our system! please nintendo!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2016)

mech said:


> But thats huge and looks like crap.


It looks like one of those small, portable, fan-assisted room heaters. We made fun of the Xbox One looking like a VCR, but at least it looks like an entertainment device - this looks a bit like an appliance.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2016)

mech said:


> But thats huge and looks like crap.


It takes up about the same total space as a console, and the difference is nil.  It's a square box that pushes more detailed graphics than a flat console box.  I've never once bought electronics for fashion reasons.  Sufficient cooling is the priority.  Otherwise you end up with RRoD/YLoD, or just plain old weak APUs in the XBO/PS4 to avoid heat issues.  Then you have to release PS4.5 and a new Xbox just to make up for the fact that the consoles are already so far behind in tech specs.

For god sake I could build a PC out of parts entirely from 2010 and still out-perform the current-gen consoles.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 22, 2016)

Xzi said:


> It takes up about the same total space as a console, and the difference is nil.  It's a square box that pushes more detailed graphics than a flat console box.  I've never once bought electronics for fashion reasons.  Sufficient cooling is the priority.  Otherwise you end up with RRoD/YLoD, or just plain old weak APUs in the XBO/PS4 to avoid heat issues.  Then you have to release PS4.5 and a new Xbox just to make up for the fact that the consoles are already so far behind in tech specs.


Looking at it, it looks like it'd take the space of three consoles at least. That is one fat case.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Looking at it, it looks like it'd take the space of three consoles at least. That is one fat case.


Pictures are deceiving.  It's only a foot wide.  Most consoles are more than a foot long.  They just squished this case vertically rather than horizontally as they do for console cases.

The whole argument being moot since you could just get a dead console, gut it, and use it as a case for a better PC.  They've never looked good enough to be worth the hassle, though.  Flat black or white box.  Whoop-dee-doo.  Maybe one of the classics would be fun, like NES or SNES, but not the uninspired designs Sony and MS release these days.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 22, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Pictures are deceiving.  It's only a foot wide.  Most consoles are more than a foot long.  They just squished this case vertically rather than horizontally as they do for console cases.
> 
> The whole argument being moot since you could just get a dead console, gut it, and use it as a case for a better PC.  They've never looked good enough to be worth the hassle, though.  Flat black or white box.  Whoop-dee-doo.  Maybe one of the classics would be fun, like NES or SNES, but not the uninspired designs Sony and MS release these days.


There's no way in hell you're fitting an mITX build with a discrete graphics card inside a Wii or Wii U


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 22, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There's no way in hell you're fitting an mITX build with a discrete graphics card inside a Wii or Wii U


Hell, most custom 980 Ti cards that are fast enough for 4K gaming pretty much would be bigger by themselves than an entire Wii, and that's not factoring in the power and cooling requirements.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Hell, most custom 980 Ti cards that are fast enough for 4K gaming pretty much would be bigger by themselves than an entire Wii, and that's not factoring in the power and cooling requirements.


Yeah but you don't need a card that's fast enough for 4K to beat out current-gen consoles.  All you gotta do is beat medium settings @ 30fps 1080p.  Still probably wouldn't fit that in a Wii or WiiU, no, but if size was all that mattered everybody would have an Nvidia Shield.  It's like 1/4th the size of current-gen consoles, and it still runs games independently at about the same settings.  Also displays 4K video.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 22, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Yeah but you don't need a card that's fast enough for 4K to beat out current-gen consoles.  All you gotta do is beat medium settings @ 30fps 1080p.  Still probably wouldn't fit that in a Wii or WiiU, no, but if size was all that mattered everybody would have an Nvidia Shield.  It's like 1/4th the size of current-gen consoles, and it still runs games independently at about the same settings.  Also displays 4K video.


You also are forgetting the fanboys that would go full blown aspergers syndrome on anyone that isn't building something capable of doing [email protected] with 420GB texture packs and 64x SSAA.

Xbox One S just officially made the Shield TV irrelevant, because it could do so much more, and supports 4K BluRay movies, since as we know, not all movies end up on Netflix.

Even the GTX 960 in my older system now is at least 1/2 if not 2/3rds the volume of a standard Wii system.

The other thing you're forgetting is that most people don't want something like that sucking down power like that, when most consoles are able to use less than 50 watts of power in non-gaming stuff like streaming or movie playback. For anyone paying their own electric bills and in places where it costs more than 10¢/kWh, a gaming PC front and center in a home theater starts to eat at the power bill.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Xbox One S just officially made the Shield TV irrelevant


Lol no, not unless it costs $150.  From the pictures it still appears at least twice as large, too.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 22, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Lol no, not unless it costs $150.  From the pictures it still appears at least twice as large, too.


500GB shield TV is $299, same as the Xbox One. And the One S can do 4K video and Plex, and current triple-A games, while the most recent stuff that the Shield has access to are Android games (pay-to-win scum) and past-gen ports - good ports, true, but still last-gen stuff.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 22, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Lol no, not unless it costs $150.  From the pictures it still appears at least twice as large, too.


People like consoles because they have a unified online system that works in all games,  you can get all the games from one online store, you can go to Walmart/Target/GameStop and they'll likely have the game you're looking for, disc games won't have online only DRM (unless it's an mmo or something), and you don't have to worry about drivers or anything like that. Unless these problems are fixed, you won't be able to convert most console players to PC.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> People like consoles because they have a unified online system that works in all games,  you can get all the games from one online store, you can go to Walmart/Target/GameStop and they'll likely have the game you're looking for, disc games won't have online only DRM (unless it's an mmo or something), and you don't have to worry about drivers or anything like that. Unless these problems are fixed, you won't be able to convert most console players to PC.


Lol it's an online system split into three artificially, it's not unified.  You can get all your games from one online store on PC too and backwards compatibility all the way from the beginning of gaming.  Sure you can go get gouged for a physical disc but even console players buy primarily online now.

Consoles are just as esoteric as PCs these days.  You install apps to them, browse the web with them, play music and stream video.  The gap between the two platforms is incredibly narrow.  I don't care about converting anyone TBH, if they want to pay more fees and higher game costs for a graphically inferior experience, that's their prerogative.  The point I've been trying to make from the beginning is that specs don't matter in console land because even "high-end" consoles don't kick out half the performance of a decent gaming PC, so there's no point in clawing at each other's throats for a distant second place.


----------



## Viri93 (Jun 22, 2016)

It doesn't matter that you only care about the content if third party developers will abandon ship before the initial cerimony.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2016)

PC enthusiasts have been prophesizing that it's "time to switch" for as long as I can remember and it still hasn't happened. If anything, with HDMI, HTPC's, wireless keyboards, mice and controllers around, the previous console gen was the biggest and longest yet. People don't want to switch from their standardized, optimized systems in favour of PC's they've cobbled together, even if they're better. Steam Machines removed the building step out of the equation and they're still not switching, despite having pre-builds around. At this point, I think it's safe to say that consoles are here to stay. Nobody cares that your HTPC outperforms a PS4, just like nobody cares that your modified Honda Civic goes faster than a stock BMW, because when you can afford being in the BMW crowd, Steam Sales or performance are not going to tide you over. Consoles are hardware designed for one purpose only and people are happy with that - they want the sit-down-and-play experience and consoles give them just that. It doesn't even matter if they're 4K or not, they just have to be adequate and that's enough.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> At this point, I think it's safe to say that consoles are here to stay.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> PC enthusiasts have been prophesizing that it's "time to switch" for as long as I can remember and it still hasn't happened. If anything, with HDMI, HTPC's, wireless keyboards, mice and controllers around, the previous console gen was the biggest and longest yet. People don't want to switch from their standardized, optimized systems in favour of PC's they've cobbled together, even if they're better. Steam Machines removed the building step out of the equation and they're still not switching, despite having pre-builds around. At this point, I think it's safe to say that consoles are here to stay. Nobody cares that your HTPC outperforms a PS4, just like nobody cares that your modified Honda Civic goes faster than a stock BMW, because when you can afford being in the BMW crowd, Steam Sales or performance are not going to tide you over. Consoles are hardware designed for one purpose only and people are happy with that - they want the sit-down-and-play experience and consoles give them just that. It doesn't even matter if they're 4K or not, they just have to be adequate and that's enough.



Companies are starting to treat consoles more like PCs even though there's clearly a limitation and so to go over that restriction, they just release a newer version of it which is precisely Xbox One Slim / Xbox Scorpio and PS4 Neo. It also won't be long before games become a service in itself just how Netflix handles it and sure, there'll be people who'll complain but most of them have access to the internet and then suck it up to it so that they can continue playing.

The current console generation is by far the worst for me. PS4 has a bit too much of god damn last-gen remasters, Xbox One didn't live up to the success of the 360 and the Wii U was supposed to be aimed at hardcore gamers + with great third party support but Nintendo failed hard.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jun 22, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Companies are starting to treat consoles more like PCs even though there's clearly a limitation and so to go over that restriction, they just release a newer version of it which is precisely Xbox One Slim / Xbox Scorpio and PS4 Neo. It also won't be long before games become a service in itself just how Netflix handles it and sure, there'll be people who'll complain but most of them have access to the internet and then suck it up to it so that they can continue playing.
> 
> The current console generation is by far the worst for me. PS4 has a bit too much of god damn last-gen remasters, Xbox One didn't live up to the success of the 360 and the Wii U was supposed to be aimed at hardcore gamers + with great third party support but Nintendo failed hard.


Then I believe you'll be all over this video (and its pessimistic/cynical creator):


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 22, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> Then I believe you'll be all over this video (and its pessimistic/cynical creator):



That guy made a lot of great points. Nowadays I just use the Wii U as a Mario Kart 8 box because there's nothing else I'm interested playing as I'm done with the rest.. just great.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Companies are starting to treat consoles more like PCs even though there's clearly a limitation and so to go over that restriction, they just release a newer version of it which is precisely Xbox One Slim / Xbox Scorpio and PS4 Neo. It also won't be long before games become a service in itself just how Netflix handles it and sure, there'll be people who'll complain but most of them have access to the internet and then suck it up to it so that they can continue playing.
> 
> The current console generation is by far the worst for me. PS4 has a bit too much of god damn last-gen remasters, Xbox One didn't live up to the success of the 360 and the Wii U was supposed to be aimed at hardcore gamers + with great third party support but Nintendo failed hard.


Too many PS4 remasters? Excluding multiplatform ones, I can name four off the top of my head - The Last of Us, Ratchet & Clank Collection, God of War Collection and Uncharted Collection. As for upgrades mid-gen, people have been buying upgrades quite happily throughout last gen just for larger HDD's - remember that PS3's initially came with 60GB for the top range models, 360'ies were the same, the cheapest systems had 20GB or no HDD at all. At least this time around you might get better performance at the same time, but you're right, it does blur the lines between "revision" and "successor". Time frame-wise it checks out fine though - the PS4 and the XBO were out for three years, we're now hearing rumours of successors, mostly confirmed at this point. Next year we'll probably see the systems showcased and 2 years from now they'll be out. Add a 2 year adaptation period for people to switch and it comes to about 7 years of service - that's fine.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 22, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Too many PS4 remasters? Excluding multiplatform ones, I can name four off the top of my head - The Last of Us, Ratchet & Clank Collection, God of War Collection and Uncharted Collection.



God of War III: Remastered
The Last of Us: Remastered
Valkyria Chronicles: Remastered - Europa Edition
Gravity Rush: Remastered
Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection
Kingdom Hearts: HD 2.8 Final Chapter Prologue
Grim Fandango: Remastered
Tearway Unfolded

Also on other platforms:

Grand Theft Auto V (PS4, XO)
Saints Row IV: Re-Elected (PS4, XO)
Metro Redux (PS4, XO)
Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin (PS4, XO)
Borderlands: The Handsome Collection (PS4, XO)
Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition (PS4, XO)
Batman: Return to Arkham (PS4, XO)
Resident Evil: Origins Collection (PS4, PC, XO)
Final Fantasy X/X-2: Remastered (PS3, PS4, PSV)
Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition (PS4, PC, XO)
Devil May Cry: Definitive Edition (PS4, XO)
Legend of Kay: Anniversary Edition (PS4, PC, Wii U)
There's obviously more remastered games which I'm leaving out 'cause this is more than enough for the point I'm trying to make which is, these games were already in HD before (except for Legend of Kay that no one cares about) so re-remastering them HD just goes to show how lazy companies and devs have gotten. Why develop new games? The sheep will buy the same old games remastered games anyway!

Yes, I scratched out that Ratchet & Clank game because it's not a remaster, it's an actual new game based on the old R&C gameplay while the story's from the 2016 disastrous R&C film.



Foxi4 said:


> Add a 2 year adaptation period for people to switch and it comes to about 7 years of service - that's fine.



And that's a problem. When you're making better versions available, i.e., something more than just a bigger HDD then it'll make the customerbase unbalanced 'cause Tommy has a gen1 model, Timmy has a gen2 model and Tammy has a gen3 model. All of which could be considered superior and inferior in their own ways.

Just screw it. This is becoming PCs which the consumers can't swap around its hardware (except for the HDD) so they're always forced to buy the newer version if they want a better edition and they just can't swap it even though they paid $400-500 for it at launch.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2016)

You're thinking of Ratchet & Clank, I'm talking about the HD Collection - two different products. Anywho, Sony has no influence on third-parties releasing remastered games, so blaming them for Grim Fandango HD or Valkyria Chronicles Remastered is a bit of a stretch - they are only responsible for their own re-releases.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 22, 2016)

Chary said:


> First party content can only carry you so far, as the Wii U proved. All Nintendo has to do is to make a console on par with the current competitors, so that third party companies can release games across the big 3 platforms easily. From there on out, Nintendo just has to focus on fixing it's online functions/friend system/etc and they would be golden. Ridiculous.



I agree with this, it doesn't have to outperform Sony or MS, just be around there range.  But I can see where this will lead to, "why spend this much for a Nin when I can pay a little more for *insert next gaming machine*, since the games I want to play are cross-platformed".  Everyone nowadays would want the best bang for their buck and it will be even harder for Nin to justify why they should get there systems.  

Shit Nin could be losing out to the portable gaming consoles because smartphones are capable of play games now and are starting to come out with some pretty good specs.


----------



## WooHyun (Jun 23, 2016)

DON'T THEY KNOW THAT 3RD PARTIES WILL RELEASE CONTENT IF SPEC IS GOOD ENOUGH? Don't they know they always lacked content since Wii because of that 'specs'? Awesome. So now I have to buy 2 consoles to play Super Mario and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 23, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Lol it's an online system split into three artificially, it's not unified.  You can get all your games from one online store on PC too and backwards compatibility all the way from the beginning of gaming.  Sure you can go get gouged for a physical disc but even console players buy primarily online now.
> 
> Consoles are just as esoteric as PCs these days.  You install apps to them, browse the web with them, play music and stream video.  The gap between the two platforms is incredibly narrow.  I don't care about converting anyone TBH, if they want to pay more fees and higher game costs for a graphically inferior experience, that's their prerogative.  The point I've been trying to make from the beginning is that specs don't matter in console land because even "high-end" consoles don't kick out half the performance of a decent gaming PC, so there's no point in clawing at each other's throats for a distant second place.


I meant every game on each system uses the same online system (XBL/PSN/NN). Not shit like gfwl/steam/origin and the games that say fuck it and use their own.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> I meant every game on each system uses the same online system (XBL/PSN/NN). Not shit like gfwl/steam/origin and the games that say fuck it and use their own.


The problem isn't with Steam but Origins, Uplay, Windows Store and the rest who try to compete with them and in doing so they divide the customers into using their own services. Thank god Microsoft's going to start selling Xbox games on Steam because the Windows Store is just a total chaotic mess.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 23, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The problem isn't with Steam but Origins, Uplay, Windows Store and the rest who try to compete with them and in doing so they divide the customers into using their own services. Thank god Microsoft's going to start selling Xbox games on Steam because the Windows Store is just a total chaotic mess.


They'll probably still use XBL even if they release it on steam.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> They'll probably still use XBL even if they release it on steam.


That makes sense because the rest use Xbox LIVE too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2016)

more cart rumors


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> more cart rumors


Maybe they mean cards. Carts are supposedly very expensive whereas cards have become cheaper to produce, I think.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2016)

how are they going to put a game on an sd card? peeps will accidentally erase it than complain


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> how are they going to put a game on an sd card? peeps will accidentally erase it than complain


Make it readable-only and unable to be played on any other device than NX kinda like Wii U's Blu-rays or how if you copy savedata to your USB you can't open it on the PC.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 23, 2016)

Cartridges are nothing more than 'cards' with a different casing and maybe circuitry. They both contain memory chips inside with lines that connect the various pins of the chip to the transfer contacts.

I also think NX will use carts, and rather than simply state why here, I actually put my thoughts to ether, and laid out my entire reasoning, and made what i think is an educated guess as to what kind of storage Nintendo would use. It can be viewed here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Make it readable-only and unable to be played on any other device than NX kinda like Wii U's Blu-rays or how if you copy savedata to your USB you can't open it on the PC.


i can see it now peeps will lose, step on and break or their dogs will eat them


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i can see it now peeps will lose, step on and break or their dogs will eat them


Customers are stupid and will do anything then blame it on "my dog ate it".


----------



## Mariko (Jun 23, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Halo 5 is top-notch too



Like hell it is. It's painfully generic, and it borders on being an episodic game, seeing how short it is. I honestly don't get why people care so much about Halo. Ironically enough, I did play every game in the series, but they're not titles I'd ever get at launch. Not since Halo 3, anyway. Halo is supposed to be a killer app, and frankly, the fifth game was underwhelming, to say the least. Especially in the visual department. We're talking personal preference here, so there's no real point in discussing whether the story is good or not, but the best thing I can say about it is that's it's just another Halo game, which doesn't sound too enthusiastic, and it isn't. Also, I don't want to get into discussions on how good the multiplayer is, because I don't care about it, at all.



> Don't quiz me on the One because I don't have one, but library-wise Nintendo's lead is waning, even if just exclusives are concerned.



For all intents and purposes, Xbox One exclusive library is a joke. Microsoft has a habit of releasing their so called exclusives on PC, as well, so Dead Rising 3 or Ryse, both of which were important launch titles I would say, aren't so exclusive any more. In fact, aside from Forza 5 and 6, Sunset Overdrive, Rare Replay, Halo 5 plus Collection and some two odd Kinect games, there are no retail exclusives to speak of. Sure, among downloads we have Crimson Dragon and D4, but these aren't exactly system sellers. Same goes for Killer Instinct with its ridiculous business concept. Oh, there's the Raiden game as well. Go ahead and import it from Japan to add it to your toaster-sized pile of Xbox One exclusives.

So yeah, Wii U's 100% real exclusive exclusives can take on the Xbox library any day of the week. Lastly, I don't like it when people list titles from other platforms' libraries and ask where the Nintendo equivalents are. You could just as well say where are the equivalents of Nintendo's Wii U exclusives, and no, Little Big Planet isn't an equivalent of Yoshi's Wooly World, and neither is Unraveled.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Wii U's 100% real exclusive exclusives


Wii U doesn't have "100% exclusives" per say:

Super Smash Bros. - 3DS, Wii U
Zelda: Hyrule Warriors - 3DS, Wii U
Zelda: Breath of the Wild - NX, Wii U
Sonic Lost World - 3DS, Wii U, PC
Lego City Undercover - 3DS, Wii U
Devil's Third - PC, Wii U
Pokkén Tournament - Arcade, Wii U
Wii Sports Club - Wii, Wii U
Zombi - PS4, PC, XO, Wii U
Rayman Legends - 360, PS3, PS4, PSV, PC, XO
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut - 360, PS3, Wii U
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge - 360, PS3, Wii U


----------



## Mariko (Jun 23, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wii U doesn't have "100% exclusives" per say



That's crazy talk, and you can't support it by listing *only* those titles, which got some sort of multiple platform release. Devil's Third doesn't even count. As far as I know, it only got a multiplayer beta, and no official PC release. I could argue the same for Pokkén, because come on, how many arcades *in the world* have it? Anyway, Wii U's 100% real exclusive exclusives are:

Bayonetta 2
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Game & Wario
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
Mario & Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart 8
Mario Party 10
Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash
New Super Luigi U
New Super Mario Bros. U
Nintendo Land
Pikmin 3
Splatoon
Star Fox Guard
Star Fox Zero
Super Mario 3D World
Super Mario Maker
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Ultimate NES Remix Pack
Project Zero / Fatal Frame
Wii Fit U
Wii Party U
The Wonderful 101
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Yoshi’s Woolly World

This isn't the complete list, but I'm not insane and I refuse to include Taiko games and some shovelware published by Ubisoft just to prove my point. That list is more than enough, with top tier titles-a-plenty, to outclass anything Xbox One retail library has to offer.

Edit: Tank! Tank! Tank! was also an arcade machine, but please, see the Pokkén argument above. Besides, even without it on the list, Wii U wins the retail exclusive battle with Xbox One.

Edit 2: Totally forgot to add Project Zero / Fatal frame.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> They'll probably still use XBL even if they release it on steam.


I doubt it.  Games usually do cross-play when they're on Steam.  They're not gonna keep Steam players from playing with other Steam players.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

On SD cards then it could be doable in terms of cost (I ran the numbers at various points when it came up, it is a nice bit of someone's margin somewhere but not like 4 times the price or anything), speed and space are also there or better than the alternatives. For a real word example the GPS companies will happily sell me map updates on SD card.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 23, 2016)

Xzi said:


> I doubt it.  Games usually do cross-play when they're on Steam.  They're not gonna keep Steam players from playing with other Steam players.


GTA IV.......... or any GFWL game really..... Hell, even GTA V uses it's own online system on PC.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> GTA IV.......... or any GFWL game really..... Hell, even GTA V uses it's own online system on PC.


It uses it's "own" system, yeah, but it ties in to Steam still and you can still use Steam's features to connect two players playing it.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 23, 2016)

Xzi said:


> It uses it's "own" system, yeah, but it ties in to Steam still and you can still use Steam's features to connect two players playing it.


Games for Windows Live did not tie into Steam.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks, Reggie. No one knew that Nintendo prioritized other factors over specs.
Allow me to inform people who purchased the Nintendo Entertainment System, the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, the Wii, the Wii U, as well as any revision of the Game Boy, Gameboy Advance, DS, and 3DS handhelds. I'm sure they'll all be shocked to find that top of the line hardware specs were not the main focus.



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Its all about that 720p ;O;


I know, right? It's not like the Wii U continues to play more games at 1080p 60fps than the PS4 and Xbone.
Haha, fucking Nintendo.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 23, 2016)

_Chaz_ said:


> Thanks, Reggie. No one knew that Nintendo prioritized other factors over specs.
> Allow me to inform people who purchased the Nintendo Entertainment System, the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, the Wii, the Wii U, as well as any revision of the Game Boy, Gameboy Advance, DS, and 3DS handhelds. I'm sure they'll all be shocked to find that top of the line hardware specs were not the main focus.
> 
> 
> ...


The NES and SNES (had a great audio chip and mode 7) were top of the line in many ways. As was the N64 and GameCube (It was cartridges and mini DVD that brought them down). Not to mention the Gameboy had the best battery life at the time. Also, the 1080p 60fps thing was only true in the first year or so. Until the PS4 had so many more games that it still has more that run at 1080p60 anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> Games for Windows Live did not tie into Steam.


No, it didn't.  But GFWL was a massive POS and is dead now, so I guess that's all there is to say about that.


----------



## GBAFail (Jun 23, 2016)

Xzi said:


> No, it didn't.  But GFWL was a massive POS and is dead now, so I guess that's all there is to say about that.


And I'm saying XBL is going to work like that. It HAS to because you'll be able to play with/invite XBone players. Even GTA V does this with social club. There is no standard online gaming service for ALL PC games. It's not even an argument, it's just true. A console player doesn't want six accounts with different friend lists to play online.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Mariko said:


> That's crazy talk, and you can't support it by listing *only* those titles, which got some sort of multiple platform release. Devil's Third doesn't even count. As far as I know, it only got a multiplayer beta, and no official PC release. I could argue the same for Pokkén, because come on, how many arcades *in the world* have it? Anyway, Wii U's 100% real exclusive exclusives are:
> 
> Bayonetta 2
> Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
> ...



Several of these games made me want to puke a little but I didn't. You know, when a user has to list games like _Kirby: Rainbow Curse_, _Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash_, _Star Fox Zero_, _Star Fox Guard_, _Tank!_, _Wii Fit U, Mario & Sonic 2014 Olympic Games_, _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_, _Nintendo Land_ and _Mario Party 10_ then Nintendo screwed up big time. Bunch of mediocre games we have here.

Note: _NSLU_ is more of a DLC add-on for _NSMBU_ although it did receive a physical release.

EDIT: Added _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_ to the list.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 23, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Several of these games made me want to puke a little but I didn't. You know, when a user has to list games like (*every Nintendo Wii U exclusive ever*) then Nintendo screwed up big time. Bunch of mediocre games we have here.



This just goes to show how individual tastes can be. I'm by no means a Nintendo fangirl, but most of these games I really like, including Wii Fit U and Nintendo Land. Star Fox is excellent, so is Mario Tennis and Kirby. I like Captain Toad, too. This didn't stop me from enjoying both Ryse and Dead Rising 3 on Xbox One, but that still doesn't change the fact that Xbox One exclusives are few and far between, and those that deserve the praise (I'm thinking of you, Sunset Overdrive), don't get it. At least not enough.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Mariko said:


> This just goes to show how individual tastes can be. I'm by no means a Nintendo fangirl, but most of these games I really like, including Wii Fit U and Nintendo Land. Star Fox is excellent, so is Mario Tennis and Kirby. I like Captain Toad, too. This didn't stop me from enjoying both Ryse and Dead Rising 3 on Xbox One, but that still doesn't change the fact that Xbox One exclusives are few and far between, and those that deserve the praise (I'm thinking of you, Sunset Overdrive), don't get it. At least not enough.


What's your obsession with a game being or not exclusive? As long as they're fun that's all that matters.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 23, 2016)

First party games and exclusives can make the argument for choosing or buying a console. But it takes good third party support and *non-awful multiplatform releases* to help someone keep said console.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2016)

GBAFail said:


> And I'm saying XBL is going to work like that. It HAS to because you'll be able to play with/invite XBone players. Even GTA V does this with social club. There is no standard online gaming service for ALL PC games. It's not even an argument, it's just true. A console player doesn't want six accounts with different friend lists to play online.


You don't need a standard online gaming service.  If you have a game on PC you can play that game with other people on PCs and often with XBL or PSN players depending on the game.  Rocket League, for example: PSN and XBL players cannot play with each other, but PC players can play with both PSN and XBL players.  And let's be honest: Steam is the standard.  Nothing else comes even close.  EA's Origin would probably be the next biggest, and it has about 1/10th the library size of Steam.  No one console library in the history of gaming has been bigger than Steam.  At that point, it's the most standard gaming service there is.  Not to mention it installs on PS4s.


----------



## darklordrs (Jun 29, 2016)

Nintendo has had a running pattern of meh specs, yet far better games than any other console on the market running since the dawn of fucking time, including the Wii U. I'm really confused as to why everyone seems fairly nettled by the idea of games over specs


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> Nintendo has had a running pattern of meh specs, yet far better games than any other console on the market running since the dawn of fucking time, including the Wii U. I'm really confused as to why everyone seems fairly nettled by the idea of games over specs


The issue is that you can have great games that also demand high specs for all the detail in them.  Watching Nintendo over the years has become somewhat sad simply because their consoles attract exactly zero third-party support and their first-party titles are rehashes of the same classics that cannot be topped.  I see no point in buying a new Nintendo console when I can emulate and upscale Ninty games from when they still did original stuff.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 30, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> Nintendo has had a running pattern of meh specs, yet far better games than any other console on the market running since the dawn of fucking time, including the Wii U. I'm really confused as to why everyone seems fairly nettled by the idea of games over specs



READ MY SIG!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 30, 2016)

darklordrs said:


> Nintendo has had a running pattern of meh specs, yet far better games than any other console on the market running since the dawn of fucking time, including the Wii U. I'm really confused as to why everyone seems fairly nettled by the idea of games over specs



"yet far better games than any other console on the market"


Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival
Mario Party 10
Mario Tennis: Ultra Smash
Kirby: Rainbow Curse
New Super Mario Bros. U (passed around too many times, soulless and unoriginal)
Nintendo Land (compilation of tech-demos)
Game & Wario (more tech-demos)
Mario & Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Games
Star Fox Guard (a tower defence game disguised as a Star Fox game)

Wii Sports Club
And now to fun games but still rehashes:

Super Mario 3D World (= 3D Land 2)
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker (should've been DLC for 3D World)
Wind Waker HD (an HD remaster)
Twilight Princess HD (another HD remaster)

Nintendo still makes great games but they're not as good as as they used to be in the past.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jul 1, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> READ MY SIG!


To be honest, I prefer quality over graphics. Demanding a Titan just because you must add a bit of blur on ironsights and pump 8.3E6 pixels per 16.6 mSec is not an excuse to make me want a higher number of teraflops inside my box that gets hot and lights up. I prefer higher quality writing, higher quality voice acting, better optimized gameplay and absoloutely *no bugs*. Publishers/Developers saying that they need better hardware for their games are just trying to get cash flowing.
We are already at the limit observing diminishing returns, there isn't much to improve on in terms of horsepower for your average Joe.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 1, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> To be honest, I prefer quality over graphics. Demanding a Titan just because you must add a bit of blur on ironsights and pump 8.3E6 pixels per 16.6 mSec is not an excuse to make me want a higher number of teraflops inside my box that gets hot and lights up. I prefer higher quality writing, higher quality voice acting, better optimized gameplay and absoloutely *no bugs*. Publishers/Developers saying that they need better hardware for their games are just trying to get cash flowing.
> We are already at the limit observing diminishing returns, there isn't much to improve on in terms of horsepower for your average Joe.



And you just proved again that my signature is right and you don't get it


----------



## MrJason005 (Jul 1, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> And you just proved again that my signature is right and you don't get it





> Somehow gamers keep missing this point! Games are about gameplay however if your system lacks the over all resources ("power") to be able to do the gameplay the developers want, then your system is going to miss the boat on titles. It is that simple.


"...however if your system lacks the over all resources ("power") to be able to do the gameplay the developers want, then your system is going to miss the boat on titles..."

This looks like to me we must keep up to be able to play good games because they _require_ good hardware (From Today (2016) and onward).


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 1, 2016)

MrJason005 said:


> "...however if your system lacks the over all resources ("power") to be able to do the gameplay the developers want, then your system is going to miss the boat on titles..."
> 
> This looks to me like we must keep up to be able to play good games because they _require_ good hardware.


Welcome to the internet, and PC gaming in general.

Sorry, Not even Undertale will run on Windows 98.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jul 1, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Welcome to the internet, and PC gaming in general.
> 
> Sorry, Not even Undertale will run on Windows 98.


This was a mistake on my part. I have fixed the post.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 6, 2016)

nintendo release yet another patent for a controller

count down till this one gets 3d printed


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sweet, US patent. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2016/0192067.html

Just opened it up and read the abstract... if the rest is as good as this I am in for a treat.



 
I thought politicians and business types were good for speaking endlessly about nothing of great relevance... turns out I should look closer to home.

All that is a fancy way of saying we have rumble and the speakers are angled such that despite the holes pointing down relative to the screen that they are at such an angle that they play out the front. Said rumble either keys off the sound being loud or played a set pattern. Spoiling later but the vibration is apparently more than a lop sided load on a motor but is in fact a linear one which can do more than PWM control or something. Hopefully we one day see nx tablet orchestra


The diagram mentions RAM, flash, wireless, a display driver separate to the CPU, touch, acceleration, vibration and buttons. Or in other words a tablet. The independent CPU and GPU might be of some interest as this is not necessarily the wii u 2, equally the claims say hand-held information processing device.

The summary really likes covering sound and rumble working together. I am not sure what I am supposed to be seeing but most things there are not even person versed in the field but person which made it to second hour of digital signals processing. Curiously though it seems we are back in "build a chip for this maths" territory as one of the summary pages mentions having a controller make the volume decrease in one while increasing in the other, aka a pan. Equally some of the descriptions make it sound like they have their own midi controller that plays audio clips back (I saw one thing mentioning vibration happening as a sword is drawn).

Had they been trying for some kind of standing wave amplification or something I could have almost respected it but this is a do nothing patent, other than potentially setting out the nature of "information processing" within the device it means very little as far as I can see.

Edit. Might as well put the claims up for others to read


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 6, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo release yet another patent for a controller
> 
> count down till this one gets 3d printed


Nintendo sure loves that thumbstick thingy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2016)

^ only one though


----------



## CatmanFan (Sep 4, 2016)

Kinda ordinary to me, but I'm less focused on Zelda: Breath of the Wild, I'm more focused on the rumored Mario & Pokémon games, and a possible NX Virtual Console if it would ever exist.


----------



## Roxe__ (Sep 4, 2016)

CatmanFan said:


> Kinda ordinary to me, but I'm less focused on Zelda: Breath of the Wild, I'm more focused on the rumored Mario & Pokémon games, and a possible NX Virtual Console if it would ever exist.


Exactly this. I am not going to make the same mistake of buying a system which can only play one or two of my all time favorite games. I don't care what stupid gimmick it has, nor how portable it is, i just won't make that same mistake again!

If this next Pokemon game is some sort online Pokemon Stadium or some Pokemon Snap Go, then you can count me out, it's one more reason for me save my money.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 5, 2016)

CatmanFan said:


> Kinda ordinary to me, but I'm less focused on Zelda: Breath of the Wild, I'm more focused on the rumored Mario & Pokémon games, and a possible NX Virtual Console if it would ever exist.


"NX Virtual Console"? What would that be?


----------



## Roxe__ (Sep 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "NX Virtual Console"? What would that be?


An emulator for the our phones


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 5, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> An emulator for the our phones


And that would be -finally- a statement about the (low) NX hardware capabilities.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 5, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> An emulator for the our phones


That would be terrible with touchscreen controls.


----------



## CatmanFan (Sep 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "NX Virtual Console"? What would that be?


Don't listen to @Roxe__ (no offense), Virtual Console is a service that enables users to purchase classic games for download. It is currently available on the Wii, 3DS and Wii U, and if the NX launches we could possibly get one on the NX as well.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 5, 2016)

well I think Nintendo is just being nintendo. but it's kinda true though, most of nintendo games really emphasize on user experience. you don't really need incredibly powerful graphics for mario games.


----------

